# Totally Random Chat



## admin

I thought it might be fun to have a designated thread for totally random chat for when we might not have a random picture to share or have anything to say about what we're doing today. 

Maybe sometimes we just wanna say something like: 

Why oh why do I have such a hoodie addiction? 

OR 

Why can't they invent a self cleaning kitchen?

My random thought of the moment is actually a quote: 

"The most important things in life aren’t things." ― Anthony J. D'Angelo


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket ....... We already have this covered at PF ...... its called derailing a thread and it works quite well.


----------



## Robie

My totally random thought is a sad one.

That I got a phone call from my older brother in Massachusetts an hour go...telling me he is in the hospital with blood red urine and a softball sized aneurysm sitting right next to his heart.

He has MS and has been in a wheelchair for 20 years.

Not a very cheerful random thought...but it is what it is.


----------



## Robie

Why is it that we are told auto manufacturers are going out of country to control costs but the cost of a new auto/truck keep going up astronomically?


----------



## admin

@Robie my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Robie

Why is it that Germany's Merkel keep saying they need muslim refugees to fill the workforce in Germany but the ones coming in are uneducated peasants that have been taken care of by their governments since birth?


----------



## admin

At this rate we might be able to use the random chat thread for topic ideas! LOLOLOL


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Cricket ....... We already have this covered at PF ...... its called derailing a thread and it works quite well.


I have been known to do that myself. :vs_cool:


----------



## Robie

Why are liberals so hell-bent on letting muslims in our country when liberal ideology and ways are some of the biggest targets of muslims?


----------



## Robie

Robie said:


> Why are liberals so hell-bent on letting muslims in our country when liberal ideology and ways are some of the biggest targets of muslims?


I know, I know, I know.....*VOTES*


----------



## Robie

Ignorant is not knowing.

Stupid is not wanting to know.

Why are liberals stupid?


----------



## Robie

Why won't liberals discuss the fact that the earth has been undergoing climate change since the beginning of time?


----------



## Robie

What was promised or threatened with FBI director James Comey, who by all accounts was a straight-arrow guy, to allow him to let this injustice with Hillary Clinton happen?


----------



## A Watchman

Okay ....pass the bottle, cup, or doobie .... its my turn.


----------



## Robie

What is the correlation between cradle to grave entitlements and the downfall of our nation?


----------



## Robie

A Watchman said:


> Okay ....pass the bottle, cup, or doobie .... its my turn.


Hey....I'm not done yet!


----------



## Mish

A Watchman said:


> Okay ....pass the bottle, cup, or doobie .... its my turn.


Oh thank God!!! If I'm going to listen to robie rant all afternoon, I'll need a couple of hits!! Lol
I'll pass the cheetos!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel

Robie said:


> My totally random thought is a sad one.
> 
> That I got a phone call from my older brother in Massachusetts an hour go...telling me he is in the hospital with blood red urine and a softball sized aneurysm sitting right next to his heart.
> 
> He has MS and has been in a wheelchair for 20 years.
> 
> Not a very cheerful random thought...but it is what it is.


Prayers headed for Big Brother and his family.


----------



## bigwheel

Well after reading all that intriguing stuff..I done forget what it was I was fixing to say. bad boys. At any rate think trying to say the reason Comy was so helpful to the Hildebeast is because he had collected millions from Her foundation. Least thats what I read on Alfgores super cyber highway earlier in the day. Might want to run it through snopes..after snopes get run through another fact checker to make sure they aint lying about it too,.


----------



## Robie

Mish said:


> Oh thank God!!! If I'm going to listen to robie rant all afternoon, I'll need a couple of hits!! Lol
> I'll pass the cheetos!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


....and don't forget your Kool-Aid


----------



## Robie

Why is it that the average black person can't understand they are being played like a cheap fiddle to get votes?

You'd think (well, most intelligent people) they would wake up and understand what's going on.

But....this is still the mentality....


----------



## admin

Note to self: We might need 2 random chat threads. One for politics and one for stuff like.

OMG my stupid cat just bit me! :devil:


----------



## Robie

Why does the pressure of a football upset so many people and the fact that Obamacare has fallen flat on it's face not bother a living soul?


----------



## Robie

Cricket said:


> Note to self: We might need 2 random chat threads. One for politics and one for stuff like.
> 
> OMG my stupid cat just bit me! :devil:


Oooops.. I can change tack....


----------



## Robie

Why do people own cats?


----------



## admin

Robie said:


> Why do people own cats?


Hahahaha! My cats are cranky brats that no one else in the world would want to deal with.

This of course means that I adore them cuz I'm weird like that.

I am pretty sure I don't OWN cats though. I think they probably own me. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Targetshooter

Well I get what I asked for , I think . I was thinking on the line of a section where we can chat like they do on chat sites . :vs_peace:


----------



## Targetshooter

Robie said:


> Why is it that the average black person can't understand they are being played like a cheap fiddle to get votes?
> 
> You'd think (well, most intelligent people) they would wake up and understand what's going on.
> 
> But....this is still the mentality....


She thinks she is getting all that good stuff , " joke is on her " .


----------



## Robie

Targetshooter said:


> Well I get what I asked for , I think . I was thinking on the line of a section where we can chat like they do on chat sites . :vs_peace:


Hell, I've given you a dozen things to chat about.

Get chatty.


----------



## Operator6

I won $16,050.00 lastnight playing poker. Because I'm a boss......


----------



## Robie

You must stay in Holiday Inn Express when you travel....


----------



## Denton

"I'll wear safety glasses when I think I need them." The sentence used right before an eye injury.


----------



## Mish

You know what really yanks my knockers...When there are amazing news stories like this with no pictures!!! @[email protected]#@$#!#
Man, 62, Busted On Lewdness Charge For Wearing Saran Wrap Bikini On New Jersey Beach | The Smoking Gun


----------



## A Watchman

Hey Robie,know that this community supports you in this difficult time dealing with your brother's health. Hang in there Bro.


----------



## Mish

No pictures needed for this one!!!!! LOL
Elderly Perv Indicted For Vile Juice Act | The Smoking Gun


----------



## Slippy

@Robie, prayers for your brother Sir.


----------



## Slippy

"When all is said and done, more will be said than done"


----------



## Robie

Mish said:


> No pictures needed for this one!!!!! LOL
> Elderly Perv Indicted For Vile Juice Act | The Smoking Gun


I've always told my partner du jour that it was.....healthy.


----------



## Mish

Robie said:


> I've always told my partner du jour that it was.....healthy.


I agree. I think he was just trying to help the woman out!!
Ungrateful wench!


----------



## Slippy

I've said it before and I'll say it again;

Slippy is happy that @Mish is the daughter he is glad he never had...


----------



## Robie

Mish said:


> I agree. I think he was just trying to help the woman out!!
> Ungrateful wench!


BTW...you didn't have to change your avatar for me.

The new one is so much........


----------



## Mish

Robie said:


> BTW...you didn't have to change your avatar for me.
> 
> The new one is so much........


This one fits my personality quite well. hehe (I have a large rotation of avatars...hehe)


----------



## Operator6

For those of you working in Hotel hospitality, I have a tip for you. 

When a guest asks you " where is a waste receptacle ? " and the guest is holding a bag of empties....

I highly advise not to shrug your shoulders and turn your back........

At least when I ask......


----------



## Slippy

Cross Country skiing is great, if you live in a small country...


----------



## Boss Dog

Why are 6-12 yr old's so fascinated with fartin?


----------



## SGT E

Boss Dog said:


> Why are 6-12 yr old's so fascinated with fartin?


Describe your last fart with a movie title....









Far from home today I experienced a large explosion and didn't think I would make it home....

BTW I'm mid 50's LOL!


----------



## Mish

SGT E said:


> Describe your last fart with a movie title....
> 
> View attachment 26273
> 
> 
> Far from home today I experienced a large explosion and didn't think I would make it home....
> 
> BTW I'm mid 50's LOL!


 "She said she liked it better than Pirates of Penzance."
Guess the movie...Hehe

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SGT E

Mish said:


> "She said she liked it better than Pirates of Penzance."
> Guess the movie...Hehe


You ain't the only Julia Roberts fan out there!


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> "She said she liked it better than Pirates of Penzance."
> Guess the movie...Hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ain't you a "Pretty Woman"?


----------



## Mish

I found freedom. Losing all hope was freedom.


----------



## SGT E

Mish said:


> I found freedom. Losing all hope was freedom.


Fight Club?


----------



## Mish

SGT E said:


> Fight Club?


words to live by?


----------



## admin

All I know is that it will be a while before I can look at orange juice without thinking of this thread...


----------



## Mish

Cricket said:


> All I know is that it will be a while before I can look at orange juice without thinking of this thread...


I just drank a gallon...just sayin!!!


----------



## rstanek

My granddaughter had to pick a topic for an illustrated report, she chose evil, to illustrate it she put a pic of Hillary on a stake with horns growing out of her head, the teacher wasn't very happy about it and told my granddaughter that Hillary is a good person and she should support her, I'm so proud of my granddaughter, she's 13 and smarter then most liberals....


----------



## Sasquatch

I like Turtles!


----------



## admin

Turtle soup?


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> I like Turtles!


----------



## Robie

Cricket said:


> Turtle soup?


Is there anything you don't eat?


----------



## admin

Robie said:


> Is there anything you don't eat?


I think it was at The Court of Two Sisters, in New Orleans, where I tried turtle soup the first time. It was very good.

I don't much care for raw oysters.


----------



## Boss Dog

SGT E said:


> Describe your last fart with a movie title....
> 
> View attachment 26273
> 
> 
> Far from home today I experienced a large explosion and didn't think I would make it home....
> 
> BTW I'm mid 50's LOL!


Lol, we just finished watching Star Trek Into Darkness.


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> Turtle soup?


That's like me saying to you "Cat soup?"

I am highly offended Madame and so is Gamera! We will be heading to our safe space for a awhile.










Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Operator6

My peanuts just finished up boiling. I'll let them soak for about an hour then take a couple pounds out. I'll let the others soak for another hour and they'll be a little spicy. Longer the soak the more flavor they soak up as they cool. I probably added about a gallon of water, quart every 30 minute to make up for boil off. They're damn good with a cold beer. I'll eat them hot or cold.


----------



## admin

Sasquatch said:


> That's like me saying to you "Cat soup?"
> 
> I am highly offended Madame and so is Gamera! We will be heading to our safe space for a awhile.


I won't eat your turtle. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> I won't eat your turtle. :tango_face_grin:


Sadly, you're not the first woman to say that to me. :vs_sad:


----------



## Denton

All of a sudden this threads has taken a sad turn.


----------



## Robie

Cricket said:


> I won't eat your turtle. :tango_face_grin:


I wouldn't trust her. I can see her searching for "turtle wrapped in bacon" recipes right now.


----------



## Sasquatch

No one can ever say us drunks aren't Patriotic.










Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin

Robie said:


> I wouldn't trust her. I can see her searching for "turtle wrapped in bacon" recipes right now.


I am actually craving chocolate right now, so this is the only turtle recipe I am looking up tonight.
https://whatscookingamerica.net/Cookie/turtles.htm


----------



## 8301

Cricket said:


> I won't eat your turtle. :tango_face_grin:


Say it isn't so....


----------



## Robie

Cricket said:


> I am actually craving chocolate right now, so this is the only turtle recipe I am looking up tonight.
> https://whatscookingamerica.net/Cookie/turtles.htm


I bought a Marie Callender's Chocolate Satin Pie tonight with chocolate cookie crumb crust.

I finished a piece about an hour ago.

I'd share but.....


----------



## admin

Robie said:


> I bought a Marie Callender's Chocolate Satin Pie tonight with chocolate cookie crumb crust.
> 
> I finished a piece about an hour ago.
> 
> I'd share but.....


You are evil! :vs_OMG:


----------



## Targetshooter

Operator6 said:


> My peanuts just finished up boiling. I'll let them soak for about an hour then take a couple pounds out. I'll let the others soak for another hour and they'll be a little spicy. Longer the soak the more flavor they soak up as they cool. I probably added about a gallon of water, quart every 30 minute to make up for boil off. They're damn good with a cold beer. I'll eat them hot or cold.


I love boiled peanuts .


----------



## preponadime

Look what the cat lady started


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> Why is it that the average black person can't understand they are being played like a cheap fiddle to get votes?
> 
> You'd think (well, most intelligent people) they would wake up and understand what's going on.
> 
> But....this is still the mentality....


Using the words "intelligent people", and thenmposting that video does not compute.


----------



## Prepared One

What color does a smurf turn turn when you choke it?


----------



## stevekozak

Prepared One said:


> What color does a smurf turn turn when you choke it?


Have you been choking your smurf?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Here's my random thought/rant:

I've been looking for the next career move in my field - I have been a Project Manager for 6 years now, with about 8 total of IT/logistics work, plus stuff I did in the Army (which was IT/Telecomm) - and I have just about hit my pay ceiling, the next move up is a Program Manager - but it is very organizationally dependent, some huge companies like Chase, Verizon, etc have massive amounts of teams and even have Portfolio Mangers, but around the Columbus/Cent Oh region, the only places with a PGM are places you do not want to work (like Chase)

The next logical move up is a Director of IT/Project Management, or even a VP of Delivery - all the titles/"Ranks" differ but the Director/AVP level is where I should probably be at, I'll be starting my Masters in the Spring and figured I could start applying to some of these positions even though I am pretty happy where I am right now.

...however, those applications are a bit too sketchy for my taste. Asking for full social, DL number, 7 years of addresses, every person I have worked with to include names/number/addresses, now typically I would do that for a SF-86 to renew my clearance, or even for a background check, but for the initial application it seemed a bit heavy for me. Citing people I have worked with in the Army was always difficult, being SOF and moving from unit to unit for the first 3 years leaves a black hole, and I didn't know the people I worked with in the 101st too well.

Just a quick rant, I don't like to fill out applications that are digging into my personal and professional background without even a phone screen or interview first. They got that backwards


----------



## Robie

Cricket said:


> You are evil! :vs_OMG:


You keep saying that.


----------



## Illini Warrior

stevekozak said:


> Using the words "intelligent people", and thenmposting that video does not compute.


voted both in 2008 and 2012 because of the slavery reparations - voting against Trump because of his work & jobs platform >>>>> cut in welfare ....


----------



## Prepared One

Is the reason Santa is so jolly because he knows where all the bad girls are?


----------



## Mish

Anything good in the news today?


----------



## Robie

The New York Times probably broke the law by publishing a private citizens tax returns.

Mrs. Holder Lynch will probably turn a blind eye.

By federal law, it is illegal to publish an unauthorized tax return:


> "It shall be unlawful for any person to whom any return or return information (as defined in section 6103(b)) is disclosed in a manner unauthorized by this title thereafter willfully to print or publish in any manner not provided by law any such return or return information. Any violation of this paragraph shall be a felony punishable by a fine in any amount not exceeding $5,000, or imprisonment of not more than 5 years, or both, together with the costs of prosecution."


----------



## bigwheel

Prepared One said:


> Is the reason Santa is so jolly because he knows where all the bad girls are?


No doubt. When Santa comes to see the bad girls..it can be difficult for him to get back up the chimney.


----------



## admin

Mish said:


> Anything good in the news today?


I looked, and looked, and looked for you.

This was the best that I could do...
*
Oldest living gorilla has a new great-grandbaby...*


----------



## ReignMan

Why am I so obsessed with guns and sharp pointy things otherwise known as knives? Seriously, I have a problem. Nothing makes me smile more than a gun safe full of well oiled boom sticks and a stack of olive drab ammo cans to feed them. If I could I would put them on leashes and take them for walks around the neighborhood. Wanna pet my AR15 or AK47? They won't bite.


----------



## bigwheel

Been hearing about the war on drugs in the Philippines. Pretty brutal measures being taken. The law abiding citizens seem to like it. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_Drug_War


----------



## Mish

Aren't they so cute!!! They can't get a divorce!!!
Sharon to Ozzy, I Just Can't Quit You!!! | TMZ.com


----------



## ReignMan

Mish said:


> Aren't they so cute!!! They can't get a divorce!!!
> Sharon to Ozzy, I Just Can't Quit You!!! | TMZ.com


I mean really ... it's Ozzy for the love of God. What are you going to do. Crazy Train ... yeah, I got a ticket. Hell, I might end up being the conductor.


----------



## rstanek

Went to church today, heard a good sermons, came home eat lunch, my bride and I went for a long walk, now we are enjoying some time in the back yard by the fire, spending quality time with friends on prepperforums.net


----------



## Mish




----------



## stevekozak

Illini Warrior said:


> voted both in 2008 and 2012 because of the slavery reparations - voting against Trump because of his work & jobs platform >>>>> cut in welfare ....


Yep..


----------



## stevekozak

My random thought or rant. i am sick of drugs. I hate drugs and drug users. I have, over the years, watched drugs destroy families and put children in danger. I am tired of it. I am tired of seeing drugged out people shuffling down the street. I am tired of seeing drgged out people acting a fool with the police. I am tired of seeing kids abused and neglected due to drugs. I am tired of people making excuses for drugs. "Oh, it is only this or that." Horsepiss! It is drugs and it is stupid and irresponsible! You are degenerate drug users dependent on my tax dollars do put chemicals in your bloodstream so you can act like degenerates! I'm just freaking tired of it. Enough! Stop it, you bleeping bleepers! 

That is all.


----------



## csi-tech

Here is my random thought. I think that Policing is about to become Federalized and every cop will have ANSI reflective jumpsuits, body and vehicle cameras. The pay and benefits will be commensurate with Federal standards for a GS-5 and rise all the way up to GS-7. You can retire after 30 years of service with whatever you saved in a 401K with their 3% contribution sans medical benefits. You will no longer have a lethal force option, just less than lethal. They will expect that with advances in body armor you will be fine against most guns we will put the trauma plates in the back so when you are running away, you are better protected. Waivers for criminal records will be handed out because no one else wants the jobs, they will add "And I solemnly swear to renounce my criminal lifestyle and uphold the law." to the oath. You couldn't issue guns to convicted felons anyway so it's win/win.

God help us all.


----------



## Operator6

Anyone ever google their forum username and read posts from years ago ? It can be entertaining ! lmao !


----------



## inceptor

csi-tech said:


> Here is my random thought. I think that Policing is about to become Federalized and every cop will have ANSI reflective jumpsuits, body and vehicle cameras. The pay and benefits will be commensurate with Federal standards for a GS-5 and rise all the way up to GS-7. You can retire after 30 years of service with whatever you saved in a 401K with their 3% contribution sans medical benefits. You will no longer have a lethal force option, just less than lethal. They will expect that with advances in body armor you will be fine against most guns we will put the trauma plates in the back so when you are running away, you are better protected. Waivers for criminal records will be handed out because no one else wants the jobs, they will add "And I solemnly swear to renounce my criminal lifestyle and uphold the law." to the oath. You couldn't issue guns to convicted felons anyway so it's win/win.
> 
> God help us all.


Federal police would be the next step. Possibly augmented by international police(the UN). And the saga continues.


----------



## admin

I seem to be lost today. :vs_smirk:

If you see me wandering around aimlessly, can you point me back to my desk please?


----------



## Slippy

I pressure washed the siding and cleaned the windows only on the Front Right Side of the house as you enter the front door. 

The Front Left Side of the house and windows are still dirty/spider webs etc. 

Five bucks says Mrs Slippy does not notice it?


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> I pressure washed the siding and cleaned the windows only on the Front Right Side of the house as you enter the front door.
> 
> The Front Left Side of the house and windows are still dirty/spider webs etc.
> 
> Five bucks says Mrs Slippy does not notice it?


Good luck with this one pal. If she is anything like my wife she will not only notice it but continuously remind me of it.


----------



## Sasquatch

I still like turtles!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## csi-tech

I mowed my neighbors lawn today. They are on vacation. I thought he would appreciate coming home and not having to work. I am also loading my camper for hunting camp. It has been a better day than yesterday, That much is certain.


----------



## SGG

csi-tech said:


> I mowed my neighbors lawn today. They are on vacation. I thought he would appreciate coming home and not having to work. I am also loading my camper for hunting camp. It has been a better day than yesterday, That much is certain.


Come mow mine lol


----------



## A Watchman

Next time get a girlfriend that knows how to run a weed eater.



SGG said:


> Come mow mine lol


----------



## Auntie

I HATE two faced people. Don't say one thing to me and the opposite to someone else! I live by the rule, don't say anything behind someones back that you wouldn't say to their face. Why do people do that????


----------



## Slippy

Auntie said:


> I HATE two faced people. Don't say one thing to me and the opposite to someone else! I live by the rule, don't say anything behind someones back that you wouldn't say to their face. Why do people do that????


Because if you always say what you mean to people they get their little snowflake feelings hurt and stop inviting you to party's and stuff.

(Not that I would know...:vs_lol:...or care!:vs_wave


----------



## Boss Dog

A Watchman said:


> Next time get a girlfriend that knows how to run a weed eater.


Or a goat.


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> Next time get a girlfriend that knows how to run a weed eater.





Boss Dog said:


> Or a goat.


However, PLEASE use caution so that you do not mix the two...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Slippy said:


> However, PLEASE use caution so that you do not mix the two...


Works for the Taliban bro

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## admin

Auntie said:


> I HATE two faced people. Don't say one thing to me and the opposite to someone else! I live by the rule, don't say anything behind someones back that you wouldn't say to their face. Why do people do that????


That drives me nuts. I learned the hard way (years ago) to always verify it though. One time I was very upset with a friend and then later found out what I had been told was absolutely not true.


----------



## Sasquatch

1 1/2 hours and the Squatch is officially on vacation! 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin

Sasquatch said:


> 1 1/2 hours and the Squatch is officially on vacation!
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Where are you taking us? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> Where are you taking us? :tango_face_grin:


I'll take you to heaven baby. 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## SGG

Sasquatch said:


> Boy are you guys going to feel dumb when you find out Cricket is a dude.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


^^^^&#128540;


----------



## Sasquatch

SGG said:


> ^^^^&#128540;


Touche'

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Slippy

Sasquatch said:


> I'll take you to heaven baby.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


 @Cricket told @Auntie who told @Denton who blabbed it to everyone that she's heard that nonsense before...:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Targetshooter

Auntie said:


> I HATE two faced people. Don't say one thing to me and the opposite to someone else! I live by the rule, don't say anything behind someones back that you wouldn't say to their face. Why do people do that????


Where did this post come from ? did I miss something ?


----------



## Sasquatch

Targetshooter said:


> Where did this post come from ? did I miss something ?


Dude, this is your random chat. She was just making a random statement. But it's probably @Slippy 's fault.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Targetshooter

Sasquatch said:


> Dude, this is your random chat. She was just making a random statement. But it's probably @*Slippy* 's fault.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Ok I thought I had lost my mind for a few .


----------



## SDF880

Why do we drive on a parkway and park on a driveway?


----------



## Prepared One

Sasquatch said:


> I'll take you to heaven baby.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Noooo, no sir, it's to easy and will get me banned for sure. :rulaiz:


----------



## Sasquatch

SDF880 said:


> Why do we drive on a parkway and park on a driveway?


And why is Rhode Island named that when it's neither a road nor an island?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## SDF880

Why do they call them apartments when they are all together?


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> @Cricket told @Auntie who told @Denton who blabbed it to everyone that she's heard that nonsense before...:vs_no_no_no:


Nooo ..... Don't tell *@Denton* nothing, he tells work wifey EVERYTHING!


----------



## A Watchman

My Bad SGG, I hastily read your notice and assumed it was over not weed eating and blamed your ex for it. Man .... I apologize. I now see that you are the guest invitee to a Weed Hearing!

I'll have someone call Slippy's Attorney for you.



SGG said:


> Come mow mine lol


----------



## bigwheel

Feels the pain on that deal. One of my old partner's significant others worked with the Warden all day long at the insurance company...we did the match making on that deal so it was solid...then he and I spent 9 hours a day trying to keep the cop car shiney side up while kicking hippies asses ect. When I got home I was done busted on all the exotic stuff which supposedly happened during the shift. The boy even tended to get creative and tell her fibs to get her in the mood for romance or something. It drove me plumb crazy..and that was way before cell phones got invented. Similar situations got to be even worse nowadays. May the Lord have mercy on the souls who get caught in a trap like that. Dont even make me speak of this over rat fink partner who lived across the street from us or 12 years. That got total ridiculous.


----------



## bigwheel

A Watchman said:


> My Bad SGG, I hastily read your notice and assumed it was over not weed eating and blamed your ex for it. Man .... I apologize. I now see that you are the guest invitee to a Weed Hearing!
> 
> I'll have someone call Slippy's Attorney for you.


Down in God's Country and as applicable to the question at hand..get a couple of goats young man.


----------



## Operator6

When you go to church but still have some of the club left in you from Saturday night......


----------



## bigwheel

Looks like a good old Pentecostal who needs a few snattle rakes to round out the motif. If Bath House Barry could father a child he would look just like that guy. Think the snake was in his pants.


----------



## Auntie

Targetshooter said:


> Where did this post come from ? did I miss something ?


Life outside the forum  Yes I know it is hard to believe I have a life :vs_laugh:


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> My Bad SGG, I hastily read your notice and assumed it was over not weed eating and blamed your ex for it. Man .... I apologize. I now see that you are the guest invitee to a Weed Hearing!
> 
> I'll have someone call Slippy's Attorney for you.


Maybe I should bake some goodies for the Weed Hearing


----------



## admin

Auntie said:


> Life outside the forum  Yes I know it is hard to believe I have a life :vs_laugh:


A life? I have been thinking about getting one of those someday. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> A life? I have been thinking about getting one of those someday. :tango_face_grin:


Hopefully that will happen for me in about 2 years.


----------



## Moonshinedave

When I die, I want to go peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather,
Not screaming in terror,
Like the other three people,
In his automobile.


----------



## Auntie

Cricket said:


> A life? I have been thinking about getting one of those someday. :tango_face_grin:


I will start looking on E-bay and Craigslist for you, when I am looking for spare time. There hasn't been any spare time for sale or trade lately.


----------



## A Watchman

Auntie said:


> I will start looking on E-bay and Craigslist for you, when I am looking for spare time. There hasn't been any spare time for sale or trade lately.


My lifelong pursuit ..... patience.


----------



## Auntie

A Watchman said:


> My lifelong pursuit ..... patience.


Added to the list of things to look for on e-bay and craigslist.


----------



## Prepared One

Cricket said:


> A life? I have been thinking about getting one of those someday. :tango_face_grin:


Your allowed to have a life? No, my dear, your ass belongs to the government. You have to many BLM'ers and government entitlement programs to support.


----------



## Targetshooter

Auntie said:


> Life outside the forum  Yes I know it is hard to believe I have a life :vs_laugh:


 A life outside the forum is a good thing , I will be happy when mine gets back on track " I have to much on my plate @ this point " , dealing with my Dad's estate . Hoping it will be all done by the end of next month .


----------



## A Watchman

Auntie said:


> Added to the list of things to look for on e-bay and craigslist.


Thanks *@Auntie*, but I know how to cover this one. It requires a *constant* effort on my part to seek *his will* and to stay on course. When I stray it is a weakness of the flesh and I recognize it .

Remember, I said ..... my lifelong pursuit. I will continue my journey and "follow hard".

My soul followeth hard after thee: thy right hand upholdeth me. Psalm 63:8 KJV


----------



## admin

I am craving comfort food.

Maybe I should make some old fashioned creamy potato soup, topped with bacon....


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> I am craving comfort food.
> 
> Maybe I should make some old fashioned creamy potato soup, topped with bacon....


Too bad you're so far away. Damn that sounds good.


----------



## acidMia

inceptor said:


> Too bad you're so far away. Damn that sounds good.


Far? You two are like a day trip apart by my standards.


----------



## admin

acidMia said:


> Far? You two are like a day trip apart by my standards.


North Texas and San Antonio are like worlds apart.... LOLOL


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> North Texas and San Antonio are like worlds apart.... LOLOL


And then there is another place ....... El Paso.


----------



## admin

A gazillion years ago, when I was a kid, my mama used to bake the most incredible bread. 

My favorite thing she made was cloverleaf rolls, right out of the oven, with butter melting over the top.

Winter must be coming....


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> And then there is another place ....... El Paso.


I think Texas could easily be 4 states. Each part is so much different from the others.


----------



## acidMia

Cricket said:


> North Texas and San Antonio are like worlds apart.... LOLOL


Pfft. Random center of that square on the top of Texas to San Antonio is 8hrs. No problem.


----------



## admin

acidMia said:


> Pfft. Random center of that square on the top of Texas to San Antonio is 8hrs. No problem.


But it involves going through multiple cities, which I only do when there is no other choice.

I am allergic to cities. LOLOL


----------



## acidMia

Cricket said:


> But it involves going through multiple cities, which I only do when there is no other choice.
> 
> I am allergic to cities. LOLOL


I love driving through the country, but city driving holds a special place in my heart simply for all the stress I can so easily inflict upon others by leaving space in front of my car, but closing the gap at just the right speed that they get stuck in the other lane behind parked/stopped/turning vehicles.


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> I think Texas could easily be 4 states. Each part is so much different from the others.


Texas can actually be split into 5 states. Here's an article from D Magazine from 2009.

The Five States of Texas ? D Magazine


----------



## admin

inceptor said:


> Texas can actually be split into 5 states. Here's an article from D Magazine from 2009.
> 
> The Five States of Texas ? D Magazine


It amazes me how different even the local culture is in each of those sections.


----------



## inceptor

An oldie with a little spice.


----------



## Operator6

This is insane !


----------



## Smitty901

Early morning St Paul MN. Left out of Hasting at 0500 this morning 32-34 degrees Bike warmed up and a cup of coffee. Road north over the Mississippi bridge. A small bridge but amazing to see that time of morning. Rode out of my way and looped through the city. They can be a sight to see in the dark. Right turn east into the sun as it was coming up. Over the river again into Wisconsin. That far north the colors are well in to the fall change and light coat of frost burning off as the sun comes up. Over the 300 miles ride back it warmed up to 54 degrees. And people ask why I enjoy riding so much. Alone or with others one great way to see this country and out aside the real world for awhile.


----------



## bigwheel

Cricket said:


> I am craving comfort food.
> 
> Maybe I should make some old fashioned creamy potato soup, topped with bacon....


I would skip that good idea unless somebody is sick. My Mama made tater soup for supper one night. My Daddy throwed it across the room while claiming he was not sick. He could be opinionated on some issues.


----------



## bigwheel

Cricket said:


> I think Texas could easily be 4 states. Each part is so much different from the others.


Will agree to that and thus far we have lived in all those areas except East Texsas since I cant stand grits..unless its with shrimp and jalapenos with a lot of cheese. And they most likely dont know how to make em like that. Would seem a great plan for governence of the new country after we seceed yet again another time.


----------



## Operator6

bigwheel said:


> Will agree to that and thus far we have lived in all those areas except East Texsas since I cant stand grits..unless its with shrimp and jalapenos with a lot of cheese. And they most likely dont know how to make em like that. Would seem a great plan for governence of the new country after we seceed yet again another time.


Medium size Gulf shrimp pan cooked in butter with a little Tony Chacheres Cajun seasoning. Make the grits thick with Gouda cheese then sprinkle on fresh cooked bacon bits and some raw green onions on top, add Ice Cold beer and a pretty girl and you'll have a complete night and sleep tight.


----------



## SGG

Totally random, but I'm taking my new car drag racing!









Went last year in my previous vehicle. Went 13.285 @ 102.47mph in a fat pig with a huge motor. Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT with the 6.4L Hemi.

















I hope to beat that time. I'm so excited


----------



## stevekozak

I have become a big fan of Bulleit Bourbon for a straight sipping whiskey.


----------



## Operator6

I'm about to have surgery in 10 minutes, see you guys later.


----------



## Sasquatch

Operator6 said:


> I'm about to have surgery in 10 minutes, see you guys later.


I hope it is a success. After the surgery do we call you Ms. Operator6?

I kid, I kid. Best of luck. Hope everything goes well.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## hawgrider

Sasquatch said:


> After the surgery do we call you Ms. Operator6?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


That right there is funny!!!!!!


----------



## Operator6

Sasquatch said:


> I hope it is a success. After the surgery do we call you Ms. Operator6?
> 
> I kid, I kid. Best of luck. Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm all finished up. It went very well, thanks.


----------



## Denton

What cup size are you, now? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Operator6

Denton said:


> What cup size are you, now? :vs_laugh:


Not sure but I'm flat pressing around 350 for 3-5 reps. I quit max lifting a few years ago so I have no idea what my max is.

Dr said no working out for 3 days then go easy for another 3-4


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> Not sure but I'm flat pressing around 350 for 3-5 reps. I quit max lifting a few years ago so I have no idea what my max is.
> 
> Dr said no working out for 3 days then go easy for another 3-4


Is that all? When I was your age, I was pulling deuce and a halves for PT. I bench pressed telephone poles with engine blocks tied to the ends with logging chains. Chuck Norris would call me for advice on discipline. Whenever the Cold War heated up, the army would move me forward to make the Soviets settle down.

Sigh. Kids of nowadays. They spend too much time watching TV, I guess.


----------



## Operator6

I get inspiration from CT Fletcher. I have a private gym, general public not allowed nor is desired.


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> I get inspiration from CT Fletcher. I have a private gym, general public not allowed nor is desired.


I know; only rich people allowed. Deplorables not welcome.

Me? I had the gyms to myself. Not because I wanted anyone to leave, but they felt inadequate. Not my fault. No problem; I was so good I could spot myself. Nobody else could do it for me, anyway. Arnold tried once, so I let him try to take the weight. I caught it for him, and he then asked for my autograph. I declined, of course. As I decided to serve my country instead of thinking of myself, I didn't want him to somehow figure out a way to make money off it.


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> What cup size are you, now? :vs_laugh:


You knew this was coming didn't you ?


----------



## SGG

hawgrider said:


> You knew this was coming didn't you ?


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Sasquatch

Man boos a.k.a Moobs!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Operator6

Denton said:


> I know; only rich people allowed. Deplorables not welcome.
> 
> Me? I had the gyms to myself. Not because I wanted anyone to leave, but they felt inadequate. Not my fault. No problem; I was so good I could spot myself. Nobody else could do it for me, anyway. Arnold tried once, so I let him try to take the weight. I caught it for him, and he then asked for my autograph. I declined, of course. As I decided to serve my country instead of thinking of myself, I didn't want him to somehow figure out a way to make money off it.


Being rich isn't a requirement but it helps. We don't allow haters and the world is full of them.


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> Being rich isn't a requirement but it helps. We don't allow haters and the world is full of them.


I know; us Deplorables. God, guns and country types.

Hey, if you want to borrow a couple of dumbbells, I'll have a dump truck take them down there.

Get to feeling better. Keep your mouth clean and it'll heal nicely. Having wisdom teeth cut out is no joke.

Hang in there!


----------



## Operator6

Denton said:


> I know; us Deplorables. God, guns and country types.
> 
> Hey, if you want to borrow a couple of dumbbells, I'll have a dump truck take them down there.
> 
> Get to feeling better. Keep your mouth clean and it'll heal nicely. Having wisdom teeth cut out is no joke.
> 
> Hang in there!


Everyone who works out with me are full supporters of 2nd, Christian and love our great country. We had to discontinue a LEO guys privilege because he didn't support open carry and made negative comments about the price of a car that a guy bought.

Oh it wasn't bad at all, nothing to it.


----------



## Operator6

Looks like someone is taking selfies again ! Lmao !


----------



## Operator6

This is what happens when I see Tuna too......I go nuts !






This is cooked but I'll eat it raw just like Mr White. I tore the damn door off my fridge getting to this....
Fresh Tuna steak caught Wed. Night 35 miles off the coast of P'cola Fl.


----------



## Operator6

Alabama Vs Tennessee 2:30 central time on CBS

Roll Tide !


----------



## Slippy

My North Dakota State Bison are beating the South Dakota State Jackoffs 17-10 with 5 to go in the 3rd.

Go Bison!


----------



## Operator6

49-10 with 11 minutes in the 4th. I feel sorry for Tenneseee, I wanted a win but not to see the destruction of a fellow SEC team. Hopefully Alabama will start playing the cheerleaders.......I think the 3rd string is already in.


----------



## Annie

Operator6 said:


> This is what happens when I see Tuna too......I go nuts !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is cooked but I'll eat it raw just like Mr White. I tore the damn door off my fridge getting to this....
> Fresh Tuna steak caught Wed. Night 35 miles off the coast of P'cola Fl.


OMGosh! whoa! I like mine seared and raw in the middle, with a dry white wine ana pinch of salt.


----------



## Operator6

Annie said:


> OMGosh! whoa! I like mine seared and raw in the middle, with a dry white wine ana pinch of salt.


Yah, my paranoid wife cooked that piece. She likes to burn stuff.

Check out the random pic thread for the piece I cooked. I like it raw if it's straight off the fish, the next day I prefer it's cooked.


----------



## Operator6

Damn ! LMAO !


----------



## Smitty901

Unplanned range day. Had other things to do, winter is coming. But when family shows up new weapons in hand. What the heck else do you do ,drop every thing and head out back.


----------



## Operator6

7 homicides in 8 days here.


----------



## Smitty901

Operator6 said:


> 7 homicides in 8 days here.


 Sounds like a quiet week. keep you head down and stay off the streets.


----------



## stevekozak

We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun. But the wine and the songs, like the seasons, are all gone.


----------



## Operator6

This guy needs help before someone kills him.


----------



## admin

Is it Friday yet? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Operator6

I was prescribed the pain reliever loratab 10mg after a recent minor surgery. For me Advil worked much better and without the edgy feeling. I think I took a total of 5. I will refuse that medication in the future.


----------



## warrior4

Random thought of the moment; Most all of what I actually thought would just be complaining and I really don't want to focus on negatives tonight so I'll just say the piano music I've got pulled up is quite nice.


----------



## Operator6

I was putting some ammo away and fell off the stack 15' to the ground....

I'm ok though, just knocked tha breath out of me.


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## admin

Sooooo ready for the weekend. :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> Sooooo ready for the weekend. :vs_laugh:


Thanks for what you do and how you do it.

Enjoy your trip. :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## admin

inceptor said:


> Thanks for what you do and how you do it.
> 
> Enjoy your trip. :vs_bananasplit:


Thank you! I was planning on doing quite a bit of hiking, but as tired as I am this week, I may just do a lot of fishing and sitting around the fire. LOLOL


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> Thank you! I was planning on doing quite a bit of hiking, but as tired as I am this week, I may just do a lot of fishing and sitting around the fire. LOLOL


When I'm on vacation, I make very few plans. Mostly I go with the flow. Getting away is good for the soul. Keep that in mind and don't over think or try to cram too much in. Just have fun. The most important part is the R&R.


----------



## SGG

Gf scaring the crap outta little kids haha


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> Gf scaring the crap outta little kids haha


Glad to hear she is taking a break from scaring the crap out of you!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Meth heads in the next subdivision over had some fun..

















Blew up their garage then it jumped to the houses behind them and melted the vinyl of everything in front of them.

Pair that with a shootout it is almost like being back in Bogata...hope everyone elses Halloween was less stressful

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## admin

Oh my gosh.

Eggnog is back. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Robie

Great....yeah, I need to put on a few more pounds.

I love good nog.


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> Oh my gosh.
> 
> Eggnog is back. :vs_OMG:


Guess one would need to get some rum.


----------



## Coastie dad

Hah! Kroner has almond milk egg nog!


----------



## Robie

inceptor said:


> Guess one would need to get some rum.


Capt Morgan works for me.


----------



## admin

Robie said:


> Capt Morgan works for me.


"Let's set sail with Captain Morgan
And never leave dry land
Troubles, I forgot 'em
I buried them in the sand"


----------



## Robie

Let's go...I'll pack a pair of spare flip flops and a toothbrush....and extra Morgan.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Slippy

I have been drunk now for over two weeks,
I passed out and I rallied and I sprung a few leaks,
But I've got to stop wishin',
Got to go fishin', I'm down to rock bottom again.
Just a few friends, just a few friends.

James W. Buffett
1974 A1A
A Pirate Looks at Forty


----------



## admin

Robie said:


> Let's go...I'll pack a pair of spare flip flops and a toothbrush....and extra Morgan.:tango_face_wink:


I'm thinking 'bout spending some time down on the Island this weekend...


----------



## Robie

Which island might that be?


----------



## admin

Robie said:


> Which island might that be?


North Padre Island.

I usually just hit National Seashore down there because there are some super quiet areas where very few humans tend to wander much, especially this late in the season.


----------



## Prepared One

Cricket said:


> North Padre Island.
> 
> I usually just hit National Seashore down there because there are some super quiet areas where very few humans tend to wander much, especially this late in the season.


Used to love going down there. When it was cold there would not be a soul for miles. Can you still get up a fire there on the beach?


----------



## admin

Prepared One said:


> Used to love going down there. When it was cold there would not be a soul for miles. Can you still get up a fire there on the beach?


Yeah, as long as you dig a pit for it. It can get a bit windy there.


----------



## Annie

Cricket said:


> I think it was at The Court of Two Sisters, in New Orleans, where I tried turtle soup the first time. It was very good.
> 
> I don't much care for raw oysters.


 I  oysters. I had turtle soup in the big easy too, Cricket! On my honeymoon at Comanders Palace.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## admin

The weather turned out to be pretty crappy with some coastal flood warnings, so I decided to be lazy and just hang out at home.


----------



## Slippy

I made a liquor run Friday afternoon and when I returned I locked my gates and have not left Slippy Lodge since then. Football, Grilling, Tennessee Whiskey been berry berry good to me the past 2 days. 

Mrs Slippy just shakes her head and laughs...


----------



## admin

Oh my gosh. I think I am in love with this coffee...


----------



## TG

Now I'm craving coffee, I never drink it warm though. I have a tiny blender that can crash ice so I make almond milk/coffee frappucchinos with coconut sugar, so good


----------



## admin

I haven't run away from home.

I am just not feeling terrific today.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I haven't run away from home.
> 
> I am just not feeling terrific today.


Well my Dear ..... hurry and get back to Terrific!


----------



## Prepared One

Annie said:


> I  oysters. I had turtle soup in the big easy too, Cricket! On my honeymoon at Comanders Palace.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Awesome Restaurant. I have eaten there many times and a trip to the Comanders Palace is not complete unless you have had the Turtle soup.


----------



## admin

I am not a big fan of cold weather.

This might be a good day to make a big pot of old fashioned beef stew.


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> I am not a big fan of cold weather.
> 
> This might be a good day to make a big pot of old fashioned beef stew.


Wife made Tortilla soup last night. It was great. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SGG

Picked up a random Christmas ornament. Too pretty to pass up


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Saw an odd sight...guess 2 dogs got stuck together after boning and someone severed the bottom doggo in half, so there was a 6 legged dog running around freaking out in the park near my complex...happened too quick to get a pictre, pretty amusing though

Gotta love Ohio heroin addicts

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tango

We just made a pot of homemade beef stew, homemade bread, and a fresh garden salad.
Life don't suck!


----------



## bigwheel

inceptor said:


> Wife made Tortilla soup last night. It was great. :tango_face_grin:


Wheres the recipe. I love that stuff..and long as there is hot four torts with plenty of butter to go with.


----------



## inceptor

bigwheel said:


> Wheres the recipe. I love that stuff..and long as there is hot four torts with plenty of butter to go with.


There's no real recipe. That can change each time she makes it. I can tell you she is the soup queen and follows no recipe for whatever soup she makes. All I can tell you is she is on the money 99.9% of the time.


----------



## admin

Yeah, I am gonna bump this old thread just so I can whine about my feet hurting. :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion

Cricket said:


> Yeah, I am gonna bump this old thread just so I can whine about my feet hurting. :vs_laugh:


Give them a good soak and/or get a foot massage. I used to give my ex-wife foot massages in exchange for hand massages.


----------



## admin

RedLion said:


> Give them a good soak and/or get a foot massage. I used to give my ex-wife foot massages in exchange for hand massages.


I haven't taught my cats how to do a foot massage yet, but I think I will pick up some Dr. Teal's Epsom Salt and take a long hot bath.


----------



## tango

We just finished a pot of venison stew, homemade bread, fresh garden salad, and of course iced tea.
Fresh killed venison, BTW.


----------



## admin

tango said:


> We just finished a pot of venison stew, homemade bread, fresh garden salad, and of course iced tea.
> Fresh killed venison, BTW.


Oh my gosh that sounds yummy.


----------



## TG

I'm getting intoxicated on Indian Spiced Rum and about to eat chana masala with 8 chili peppers.
I love this thread.


----------



## RedLion

TG said:


> I'm getting intoxicated on Indian Spiced Rum and about to eat chana masala with 8 chili peppers.
> I love this thread.


Any special occasion for getting hammered or just because?


----------



## TG

RedLion said:


> Any special occasion for getting hammered or just because?


I'll think of one  It's also Saturday and it only takes 2 shots to get me hammered


----------



## RedLion

TG said:


> I'll think of one  It's also Saturday and it only takes 2 shots to get me hammered


Being Saturday and feeling good is reason enough in my book. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Slippy

Mrs Slippy and I are eating some shrimp and crab on a sweet little restaurant on the river. Gentlemen Jack/Rocks for me and some fruity-tootie drink for Mrs S. Life is good.


----------



## admin

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy and I are eating some shrimp and crab on a sweet little restaurant on the river. Gentlemen Jack/Rocks for me and some fruity-tootie drink for Mrs S. Life is good.


With melted butter? :vs_OMG:


----------



## admin

Where is @Denton hiding tonight?


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> Where is @Denton hiding tonight?


Anybody looked on twitter? :vs_lol:


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Anybody looked on twitter? :vs_lol:


If he poked his head in there, it may be MONTHS before we see him again. :devil:


----------



## SDF880

Had a Gluten free Bison burger loaded up for dinner and now on my 4th GF beer! Good evening all!


----------



## Denton

Cricket said:


> Where is @Denton hiding tonight?


Freaking Twitter is awesome! I get info from the president just as fast as world leaders!

Ann Coulter is hilarious when relegated to 140 characters!


----------



## Denton

Turned my phone off so it'll recharge quicker.

I hope I don't miss a presidential twit. Twat. Twot? Twut. Message.


----------



## Smitty901

Retired means, when daughter calls and ask for help putting in a new sink . You can do it right away. And you have time to just go ahead and start the rest of the work she has planned. Priceless


----------



## Slippy

Smitty901 said:


> Retired means, when daughter calls and ask for help putting in a new sink . You can do it right away. And you have time to just go ahead and start the rest of the work she has planned. Priceless


 @Smitty901

You inspire me to be a better father, husband, friend, and man.

This, I shit you not, SIR.


----------



## admin

It is so dang windy. I'm worried if I blink I will wake up somewhere in Kansas.

(Currently thinking about investing in red shoes.)


----------



## admin

"Just try and stay out of my way. Just try! I'll get you, my pretty, and your little dog, too!" Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## Denton

Cricket said:


> It is so dang windy. I'm worried if I blink I will wake up somewhere in Kansas.
> 
> (Currently thinking about investing in red shoes.)


At least 11 people killed in Georgia following severe weather | Fox News

It looks like we might get one more storm in a bit, and that'll be all, for now.
No tornadoes in my area.


----------



## SDF880

Denton said:


> At least 11 people killed in Georgia following severe weather | Fox News
> 
> It looks like we might get one more storm in a bit, and that'll be all, for now.
> No tornadoes in my area.


Stay safe down there! I lived thru a bad tornado April 3rd 1974 and I'll never forget that day! 
NWS has a high risk of severe southern GA and N FL and moderate and slight risk areas surrounding that.
If you don't have a NOAA county specific weather radio I recommend one!


----------



## bigwheel

Praying hard for those folks.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> At least 11 people killed in Georgia following severe weather | Fox News
> 
> It looks like we might get one more storm in a bit, and that'll be all, for now.
> No tornadoes in my area.


Son2 (GA Power Company) got called out to south of Atlanta where there were some power outages. Hattiesburg, MS got hit pretty bad too.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> Son2 (GA Power Company) got called out to south of Atlanta where there were some power outages. Hattiesburg, MS got hit pretty bad too.


Did you get enough rain?


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> @Smitty901
> 
> You inspire me to be a better father, husband, friend, and man.
> 
> This, I shit you not, SIR.


 Slippy I am sure you understand when you start out you have to work your ass off to care for them and time is something you do not always have. My father in law was the best thing that ever happen to my children next to their Mother. Now they are grown and have their own our relationship takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## admin

Good grief I am beyond tired tonight. I gotta find a way to find more hours in a day.


----------



## TG

Planning a Flight to Kamchatka in August, flying through Alaska for the first time ever, so exciting ❤


----------



## admin

TG said:


> Planning a Flight to Kamchatka in August, flying through Alaska for the first time ever, so exciting ❤


Oh! I hope you take a lot of pictures. I would so love to visit Alaska someday! :vs_OMG:

I had no idea that Kamchatka is so stunning. 
https://www.lonelyplanet.com/russia/russian-far-east/kamchatka


----------



## admin

Cricket said:


> Oh! I hope you take a lot of pictures. I would so love to visit Alaska someday! :vs_OMG:
> 
> I had no idea that Kamchatka is so stunning.
> https://www.lonelyplanet.com/russia/russian-far-east/kamchatka


I just spent some time browsing through Google images for Kamchatka. WOW!


----------



## TG

Cricket said:


> Oh! I hope you take a lot of pictures. I would so love to visit Alaska someday! :vs_OMG:
> 
> I had no idea that Kamchatka is so stunning.
> https://www.lonelyplanet.com/russia/russian-far-east/kamchatka


Thanks, Kamchatka is home, will post volcano photos  
I won't be exploring Alaska this time but I will on my next visit.


----------



## admin

Dang people are cranky lately.


----------



## hawgrider

Cricket said:


> Dang people are cranky lately.


Its the annual cabin fever kicking in.


----------



## TG

Cricket said:


> Dang people are cranky lately.


I'm cranky because instead of beautiful snow, it's raining yuck


----------



## admin

Heck, I didn't even mean here. We are always cranky 'round here. LOLOL

I meant out in public.


----------



## watchin

See quite a few liberals protesting Trump and his impressive first few days of action. They're bitching, as usual, and some even calling for civil war. Really? You actually want a civil war? Just how do they plan on fighting and wining said war? I don't think they have thought this though. MAGA!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor




----------



## TG

Trying not to throttle Realestate agents who keep on knocking on our door begging us to sell our house... I have a "do not knock" sign on my door and have a small gate blocking our porch, they are now knocking on the side door. No, I can't shoot anyone and I don't have a dog.
Realestate here has jumped astronomically over the last 3 years, anything that sells here goes at least $200K over asking.


----------



## inceptor

TG said:


> Realestate here has jumped astronomically over the last 3 years, anything that sells here goes at least $200K over asking.


Now that's a problem I could live with. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## csi-tech

We get stuff in the mail and flippers cruising the neighborhood. I have kicked around the idea of selling when I retire in May but I'm just going to invest some money into major improvements and see what happens.


----------



## TG

inceptor said:


> Now that's a problem I could live with. :tango_face_grin:


Can't wait to leave all the humanity behind


----------



## MisterMills357

Is there anything that is physically faster than light? I say yes, there must be; because the numbers of light years, and the distances measured are too great.
Light cannot be the fastest thing in the Universe; there is something much, much faster; there must be. That is my Poor Boy Einstein moment, for this day.:glasses:

View attachment 37178
:vs_bananasplit:
_In a galaxy, far, far, away.....something, something. Phasers on STUN! Wait a minute, where am I? Getting to be in yer 60's just sucks!_


----------



## inceptor

csi-tech said:


> We get stuff in the mail and flippers cruising the neighborhood. I have kicked around the idea of selling when I retire in May but I'm just going to invest some money into major improvements and see what happens.


Even if you decide to sell, the improvements will allow you to get more money for your home. We have done some already and will be doing more soon.


----------



## Smitty901

Snowday. pull the bags and do some cleaning.

snowday (1) by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## inceptor

@Smitty901 Your shop is waaay too clean.


----------



## Smitty901

inceptor said:


> @Smitty901 Your shop is waaay too clean.


 It is a mess right now. I just gave away two sets of stock header pipes set of Air shocks. 2 1o3 Air cleaners complete . I may go through the bad Idea box and get rid of some more.
I am saving the older style rotors to make a big wind chime with them


----------



## csi-tech

MisterMills357 said:


> Is there anything that is physically faster than light? I say yes, there must be; because the numbers of light years, and the distances measured are too great.
> Light cannot be the fastest thing in the Universe; there is something much, much faster; there must be. That is my Poor Boy Einstein moment, for this day.:glasses:
> 
> {I have many useless thoughts, and I purge them here on PF.}


According to inflation theory light itself traveled faster than 186,000 miles per second at the moment of the big bang. As far as linear travel goes as you approach the speed of light you gain mass until you are infinitely massive (like Rosie O'Donnel). You also have the time dilation problem. Because photons have no mass and don't interact with the Higgs field they don't gain mass.

The other way to traverse vast distances is to bend spacetime and compress the distance between point A and point B. You are not even moving but it is instantaneous. You just have to harness the power of a star to achieve the "Plank energy". Then you amplify gravity waves in the direction you want to go. Some (including me) believe we are in possession of this technology already and tested it in the late 80's.


----------



## Smitty901

MisterMills357 said:


> Is there anything that is physically faster than light? I say yes, there must be; because the numbers of light years, and the distances measured are too great.
> Light cannot be the fastest thing in the Universe; there is something much, much faster; there must be. That is my Poor Boy Einstein moment, for this day.:glasses:
> 
> View attachment 37178
> :vs_bananasplit:
> _In a galaxy, far, far, away.....something, something. Phasers on STUN! Wait a minute, where am I? Getting to be in yer 60's just sucks!_


 I would have to say Time is faster that light it was there when light start and it was at the other end before it got there. The one thing we can not come close to understanding next to God is time. There fore God must be the answer.


----------



## MisterMills357

csi-tech said:


> According to inflation theory light itself traveled faster than 186,000 miles per second at the moment of the big bang. As far as linear travel goes as you approach the speed of light you gain mass until you are infinitely massive (like Rosie O'Donnel). You also have the time dilation problem. Because photons have no mass and don't interact with the Higgs field they don't gain mass.
> 
> The other way to traverse vast distances is to bend spacetime and compress the distance between point A and point B. You are not even moving but it is instantaneous. You just have to harness the power of a star to achieve the "Plank energy". Then you amplify gravity waves in the direction you want to go. Some (including me) believe we are in possession of this technology already and tested it in the late 80's.


*UUMMMM..**...????* I was only faking it, I don't know anything, Ha,Ha,Ha!:devil: You must know something, very few of us mere mortals have even heard of Planck and his constant.
View attachment 37194

That is my motto---Happy Guesswork---I really can't find the front door on some days. But, let us be honest with ourselves, neither could Planck.:laugh: _*Now my head hurts! See what ya did!*_


----------



## csi-tech

Even fewer of us can spell his name right LOL. I guess I should have googled it.

I am fascinated by the double slit experiment and spooky action at a distance (quantum entanglement). The thought that just observing photons changes the outcome and their behavior is creepy.


----------



## TG

MisterMills357 said:


> Is there anything that is physically faster than light? I say yes, there must be; because the numbers of light years, and the distances measured are too great.
> Light cannot be the fastest thing in the Universe; there is something much, much faster; there must be. That is my Poor Boy Einstein moment, for this day.:glasses:
> 
> View attachment 37178
> :vs_bananasplit:
> _In a galaxy, far, far, away.....something, something. Phasers on STUN! Wait a minute, where am I? Getting to be in yer 60's just sucks!_


I love Star Trek


----------



## inceptor

The Progress of Warp Speed


----------



## admin

I'm tired and grumpy. Maybe I should start a controversial thread. :devil:


----------



## TG

Cricket said:


> I'm tired and grumpy. Maybe I should start a controversial thread. :devil:


Exactly why I just started one haha


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> I'm tired and grumpy. Maybe I should start a controversial thread. :devil:


Go for it. Today seems to be a good day for it. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Camel923

Exlax may help.


----------



## admin

Hahahaha!

I'm sitting here drinking a cup of orange spice tea, while I try to figure out where I am gonna take my walk today.

So far the motivation to get up and go has not yet shown up, so I may make another cup of tea. LOL


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Throwing around this idea for a new project...already sourced mfg drawings and an 80% RSP

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## admin

TG said:


> Exactly why I just started one haha





inceptor said:


> Go for it. Today seems to be a good day for it. :tango_face_grin:


Testing something for someone having trouble with quotes. Just ignore me. :vs_cool:


----------



## admin

One more quote test, so you can keep ignoring me.



> "Nature's peace will flow into you as sunshine flows into trees. The winds will blow their own freshness into you, and the storms their energy, while cares will drop off like autumn leaves."
> -John Muir, Our National Parks


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> One more quote test, so you can keep ignoring me.


Okay, consider yourself ignored.


----------



## MisterMills357

csi-tech said:


> Even fewer of us can spell his name right LOL. I guess I should have googled it.
> 
> I am fascinated by the double slit experiment and spooky action at a distance (quantum entanglement). The thought that just observing photons changes the outcome and their behavior is creepy.


I did Google his name, I spelled it Plank at first, everybody does that, I am sure. I don't even pretend to know what his math means, but geeks at UChicago must have spasms talking about him. I am fascinated by quantum physics in a general sense, but I don't know a thing about the equations. Weird stuff happens, and nobody knows why; and that keeps them humble.


----------



## MisterMills357

Smitty901 said:


> I would have to say Time is faster that light it was there when light start and it was at the other end before it got there. The one thing we can not come close to understanding next to God is time. There fore God must be the answer.


Time makes no sense, and yet we know, it is there;we know that by instinct as well as experience.We make very accurate time-pieces to measure it;and yet we know, that it measures us.
It points to a God, just as surely as the Universe does; but you know something, any green tree points to God too; any lake of fresh water, teeming with fish does too. 
To ignore nature as being made by a Being, is to ignore God, the Maker. Mankind has no excuse for anything, just like Paul wrote, there will not be any excusing, due to ignorance.
This is me on that Day, cause I paid attention to things, and Jesus is my pal.:cheerful:


----------



## MisterMills357

TG said:


> I love Star Trek


I do too, all of the different ones,are good. I even have a Star Trek movie.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## admin

Random Though Of The Day

Did you know that crickets are capable of biting? :devil:
https://www.reference.com/pets-animals/crickets-bite-humans-d3ed355863f25558


----------



## MisterMills357

Cricket said:


> Random Though Of The Day
> 
> Did you know that crickets are capable of biting? :devil:
> https://www.reference.com/pets-animals/crickets-bite-humans-d3ed355863f25558


No, I didn't know that; aren't they excellent fish bait though? So when they bite you, put 'em on a hook, and see what you catch.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## TG

MisterMills357 said:


> I do too, all of the different ones,are good. I even have a Star Trek movie.:tango_face_grin:


I love all of the different series, The Next Generation taught me English pronunciation. I saw all the films


----------



## Smitty901

Cricket said:


> Random Though Of The Day
> 
> Did you know that crickets are capable of biting? :devil:
> https://www.reference.com/pets-animals/crickets-bite-humans-d3ed355863f25558


 I know if the fish aint biting you can eat the crickets.


----------



## admin

Well I stepped right into that one, huh? :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I'm tired and grumpy. Maybe I should start a controversial thread. :devil:





Cricket said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> I'm sitting here drinking a cup of orange spice tea, while I try to figure out where I am gonna take my walk today.
> 
> So far the motivation to get up and go has not yet shown up, so I may make another cup of tea. LOL





Cricket said:


> One more quote test, so you can keep ignoring me.


Wondering ..... if Cricket is still in a pissy mood......


----------



## TG

Just love it when someone who have previously said "F all Russians" and "Russians have no soul" is now asking me for help because she has "no one else" to turn to.
I do not care what anyone says, karma is real.


----------



## Sasquatch

TG said:


> Just love it when someone who have previously said "F all Russians" and "Russians have no soul" is now asking me for help because she has "no one else" to turn to.
> I do not care what anyone says, karma is real.


Of course Russians have a soul. It's just evil that's all. 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin

If y'all see me wandering around aimlessly, please send me back home. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG

Cricket said:


> If y'all see me wandering around aimlessly, please send me back home. :vs_laugh:


This reminds me.... I need a very strong drink.


----------



## admin

I have clearly lost my mind.

I just told the cat...

"Ya sure ya wanna mess with me, today?"


----------



## Smitty901

I am getting wired up waiting on riding season. Had the side car out a few time this winter 4 times in February . The Touring bike is facing in right now but I am ready to turn it facing out.


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> I have clearly lost my mind.
> 
> I just told the cat...
> 
> "Ya sure ya wanna mess with me, today?"


You've just been hanging out with Denton too much.


----------



## admin

If ya ever hear a girl in Texas say, "oh hell, no..." I recommend running.... :devil:


----------



## Robie

Cricket said:


> If y'all see me wandering around aimlessly, please send me back home. :vs_laugh:


Maybe you should consider a note pinned to your shirt with a phone number....just in case.


----------



## Boss Dog

"You know, if you were an Indian, Custer would still be alive." 
Matt Helm

One of my favorite all time quotes. It's been popping into my head more often lately.


----------



## Prepared One

Cricket said:


> If ya ever hear a girl in Texas say, "oh hell, no..." I recommend running.... :devil:


Not that those words would ever be uttered by my wife in connection with anything I may or may not have done, I would sooner deal with what is at the end of a very dark ally on the wrong side of town then hang around for the details. :vs_OMG:


----------



## inceptor

Prepared One said:


> Not that those words would ever be uttered by my wife in connection with anything I may or may not have done, I would sooner deal with what is at the end of a very dark ally on the wrong side of town then hang around for the details. :vs_OMG:


Ya got that right!


----------



## Smitty901

March is here, not bad weather but not riding weather. I go through this every year. February is generally winters last jab at us after that it starts looking better and better. Many years I am able to start the real riding season in March. The side car is in the garage ready to go any time. The Touring bike safely locked in bike room below ground. Today I will have it facing out. I seal the door up good in winter always a gamble on when to open it for the first ride. 
We enjoy the grandchildren on weekends, but it is getting time for a ride. A 3-4 day weekend just us and the bike.

rguwinter (1) by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## Smitty901

Wife was on a mission. She stopped to day and purchased some new frying pans. That means I get 6 new targets for the range. Why would you scrap 6 nice pans before you punch a few holes in them.


----------



## Slippy

I had a nice work out (eliptical then some upper body hi-rep low weight then ran for 10minutes on the treadmill...so I rewarded myself with a trip to the store to buy some Bourbon and Box Wine for the NASCAR races. The chubby little girl at the store remarked that I don't look my age when she checked my ID. I thought she might have winked...

Old man still got it...so I walked out with some swagger...:vs_cool:


----------



## Smitty901

Shopping. I now have some of the duties involved in Granddaughters care, great job to have. Because often 2 days a week she stay with us as I take her to Physical Therapy. That means dressing her getting her ready for school ect. I did not like some of the clothes they are a pain in xxx . Simple right go to the store. Wrong answer.
They have nothing really. So go online. Honestly I could order an enter army weapons easier. Each jumps suit you click on. No in the size you need, not what you clicked on, no longer in stock ect. How the hell do you do it if you have 3 kids now days. I know darn well it was not that hard. It took me 2 1/2 hours to find 3 jump suits in size 7/8 kid. That I hope fit. Every darn thing I clicked on tried to get me to buy something else sign up for this get 10% off sign up for this free this. Lost track of what the heck I was looking at. Amazon kept trying to force Amazon prime on me. Guess what they never even said what the heck it was. But they would give me free shipping to try it free .
Rant over, if these fit and work I book marked the sights. I will just go directly there and order a few more of the same ones in different colors.


----------



## Smitty901

A windy 30 degree day. Some events going on at HD dealership in town. I need to get out a bit. Taking the sidecar for a nice ride in about 45 minutes.


----------



## Smitty901

As I had mentioned before my 19 year old granddaughter needed surgery to repair blood vessels in her brain. Yesterday was the day. Swelling was down to a point they were ready to do it. She spent 12 hours in surgery.
About 2300 last night she went to recovery room . We will not know much until some time to day. They had to cut away a peace of the bone in her spinal column to get in the area they needed to repair the vessels. Amazing things they can do today.


----------



## A Watchman

Smitty901 said:


> As I had mentioned before my 19 year old granddaughter needed surgery to repair blood vessels in her brain. Yesterday was the day. Swelling was down to a point they were ready to do it. She spent 12 hours in surgery.
> About 2300 last night she went to recovery room . We will not know much until some time to day. They had to cut away a peace of the bone in her spinal column to get in the area they needed to repair the vessels. Amazing things they can do today.


Standing with you for a complete healing.


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> I had a nice work out (eliptical then some upper body hi-rep low weight then ran for 10minutes on the treadmill...so I rewarded myself with a trip to the store to buy some Bourbon and Box Wine for the NASCAR races. The chubby little girl at the store remarked that I don't look my age when she checked my ID. I thought she might have winked...
> 
> Old man still got it...so I walked out with some swagger...:vs_cool:


And .... may God bless the chubby gals at the check out stands in America!


----------



## Prepared One

Smitty901 said:


> As I had mentioned before my 19 year old granddaughter needed surgery to repair blood vessels in her brain. Yesterday was the day. Swelling was down to a point they were ready to do it. She spent 12 hours in surgery.
> About 2300 last night she went to recovery room . We will not know much until some time to day. They had to cut away a peace of the bone in her spinal column to get in the area they needed to repair the vessels. Amazing things they can do today.


My thoughts are with your daughter, you and your family. A speedy recovery.


----------



## TG

Smitty901 said:


> As I had mentioned before my 19 year old granddaughter needed surgery to repair blood vessels in her brain. Yesterday was the day. Swelling was down to a point they were ready to do it. She spent 12 hours in surgery.
> About 2300 last night she went to recovery room . We will not know much until some time to day. They had to cut away a peace of the bone in her spinal column to get in the area they needed to repair the vessels. Amazing things they can do today.


Wishing her a fast and complete recovery.


----------



## Slippy

@Smitty901

Prayers for your grandaughter!!


----------



## Smitty901

Granddaughter started 5 days in a rehab center today. so far what they can test everything is working.


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> Granddaughter started 5 days in a rehab center today. so far what they can test everything is working.


Glad to hear it. Prayers will continue.


----------



## SOCOM42

Good luck and prayers out to her, plus you and her parents..

I know what it is like to go through, daughter was in emergency surgery for 12 hours for a resection caused by crones disease,

she was bleeding to death internally, five pints of blood and three of plasma.

She is 29 today and still suffering from the effects for 10 years now. It all sucks.


----------



## Sasquatch

A couple of my favorites.


----------



## SGG

So one of our residents might be dead, no one has seen him for a long time and he's been on downhill slope for a while. One of my co-workers called me and wants me to go in with him... I don't want to go see a dead body


----------



## Sasquatch

SGG said:


> So one of our residents might be dead, no one has seen him for a long time and he's been on downhill slope for a while. One of my co-workers called me and wants me to go in with him... I don't want to go see a dead body


Tough thing to deal with. Good luck with that.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG

Sasquatch said:


> Tough thing to deal with. Good luck with that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Crisis averted, coworker was able to get the guy up and to the door. Sad story though the guys son moved him from New York to here and then turned around and left him and went back to New York years ago.

If we aren't able to get this guy some help he's definitely going to die in his apartment


----------



## Denton

SGG said:


> So one of our residents might be dead, no one has seen him for a long time and he's been on downhill slope for a while. One of my co-workers called me and wants me to go in with him... I don't want to go see a dead body


Some things stick with you longer than is necessary.


----------



## Boss Dog

Rain pouring down, wind blowing. Had to close the windows, can't go out. Nothing to do but fight with the dog over the blue bone, now he's asleep on the couch, must be time for Star Trek! Yes, I'm avoiding housework.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Whenever the clerks ask me "Did you find everything ok?" I always lean in close and say "Have you been hiding things?"


----------



## SGG

Maine-Marine said:


> Whenever the clerks ask me "Did you find everything ok?" I always lean in close and say "Have you been hiding things?"


Hahaha I totally need to try that out


----------



## Smitty901

Maine-Marine said:


> Whenever the clerks ask me "Did you find everything ok?" I always lean in close and say "Have you been hiding things?"


 I say no you moved everything again. What was wrong with where you had it.


----------



## SGG

So....went to an estate sale today. When I got to the second floor I thot I recognized a fireplace. The tile and room config looked familiar...thot there might be a master bath custom shower that I tiled behind that door ...then I noticed a hall door right outside the room that jarred my memory, I tiled that bath too...it had been 5+ years
Told gf...looked up photobucket, showed her this..bottom right corner.....









She didn't believe me and dared me to open the bath door which was closed and marked do not enter. Kept an eye out but so were ppl in charge. But then somebody bumped door open on way downstairs with a mattress. Knew it


----------



## Smitty901

It was time, rolled the RGU out wife and i went on a great 5 hour ride.


----------



## Smitty901

Spring is really here. We took the bike to church. Then headed East. Harley Museum for a late lunch and the long way home. Now that is a great day.


----------



## admin

We are expecting some nasty weather this week.

I guess flood season has arrived.


----------



## tango

What is an RGU?


----------



## TG

Participation medals for every kid... Healthy competition is bad. Everyone gets a star for "effort".
This is what kids are taught in public schools in North America.

It's all bull.


----------



## Sasquatch

I like turtles. Still.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

tango said:


> What is an RGU?


Road Glide Ultra and tomorrow when I get what I must do done. I will take it out and play with a new part I put on it this evening.
rguwinter (1) by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## A Watchman

Sasquatch said:


> I like turtles. Still.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nobody, and I mean nobody, says Still ... like Lionel.


----------



## Medic33

I think turtle are still cool




or did you mean the amphibious reptile with a shell?


----------



## Smitty901

Medic33 said:


> I think turtle are still cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or did you mean the amphibious reptile with a shell?


 Now that is one I have not heard in a long time.


----------



## A Watchman

Medic33 said:


> I think turtle are still cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or did you mean the amphibious reptile with a shell?


One of my fav band members .... the fat horn player in The Turtles. This guy loves life!


----------



## Alteredstate

Cricket said:


> I thought it might be fun to have a designated thread for totally random chat for when we might not have a random picture to share or have anything to say about what we're doing today.
> 
> Maybe sometimes we just wanna say something like:
> 
> Why oh why do I have such a hoodie addiction?
> 
> OR
> 
> Why can't they invent a self cleaning kitchen?
> 
> My random thought of the moment is actually a quote:
> 
> "The most important things in life aren't things." ― Anthony J. D'Angelo


I have found I prefer the Sears craftsman hoodies best. The pockets are sewn up about two inches on the sides so stuff like magazines pistols lighters ink pens car keys change and cell phones dont fall out when leaning over or getting in and out of cars.


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> Now that is one I have not heard in a long time.


I have couple of their songs on my ipod play list.


----------



## Alteredstate

Bought another tractor, rationalized it in my mind thinking it will save me a lot of time during planting so I do not have to hook and unhook equipment when moving from field to field. Changed engine oil on tractor tonight and did the math as I always use paint pen to write date hours miles on exterior of all filters. I have been averaging 113.5 tach hours per year on utility tractor.

Pretty hard to justify another tractor at that rate?

In the last three years between state and federal income tax, if I could have had the additional depreciation the additional tractor would have been nearly payed for by tax shelter from the equipment depreciation. Screw it I bought another tractor.

When I die my wife will have a nice auction sale, and have to give 40 percent of the proceeds to the federal and state for income tax on the capital gain.

This pisses me off so much. I should go on disability smoke dope and make a career out of going to the doctor on your dime.


----------



## Smitty901

My little sister turns 55 tomorrow. I called her up and ask here what she can buy for 57 cents tomorrow. when she ask what I said a cup of senior coffee at McDonalds happy birthday. I am mean some times.


----------



## Alteredstate

Moving an old German rock pile and digging out a tree line takes a lot of time and effort that is all


----------



## Smitty901

A day in retirement.
Woke at 0500 slept it a bit Let dog out feed cat
Put on coffee, chased wife around the house a bit.
0700 Colored wife hair Put on more coffee
0800 went down to other house caught a racoon and did away with it
It has now warmed up above 40 degrees Wife wants to ride
0930 kickstand up and we ride.
Some may have noticed I change my avatar . It is another step in moving on from who I was , to who I will be now. Both sons now hold 1SG slots. If they choose they will move even higher. Time comes to pass and leave it to the next generation.
Yall have a great day,


----------



## 7515

Been putzing around in the garden this morning cause deer got in and helped themselves to my pole beans and ford hooks. 
Decided to come inside and get a glass of ice water to cool off. 
So here I am sitting on the sofa drinking my water when my dog (14yo mixed bred) who is the sleeping in the floor lets out a big fart. 
She picks up her head looks back at me on the sofa and the expression on her face I swear was "Yeah, so what"


----------



## Smitty901

Alteredstate said:


> Moving an old German rock pile and digging out a tree line takes a lot of time and effort that is all


 Removing old line fence is a major job. When the person that rents my land ask if he could remove one almost 1/2 mile long . I said go for it. At least he had the big equipment to do it. It took a lot of years of picking up stones to make that line fence.


----------



## MisterMills357

1: I am not the smartest person that I have ever met; but the smartest people, that I have ever met, were all crazy.
2: So, it evens itself out, quite nicely.:glasses:


----------



## SGG

MisterMills357 said:


> 1: I am not the smartest person that I have ever met; but the smartest people, that I have ever met, were all crazy.
> 2: So, it evens itself out, quite nicely.:glasses:


Except for homefire


----------



## homefire

SGG said:


> Except for homefire


Hey...you got something to say?


----------



## SGG

homefire said:


> Hey...you got something to say?


Nope, you do plenty of talking for the both of us


----------



## homefire

SGG said:


> Nope, you do plenty of talking for the both of us


That makes me sound like I talk a lot & that's not always true.


----------



## Denton

Sold my motorcycle, yesterday. Fellow picked it up, this afternoon. With my wrists and shoulders being as they are, there was no reason to keep it.


----------



## SGG

Denton said:


> Sold my motorcycle, yesterday. Fellow picked it up, this afternoon. With my wrists and shoulders being as they are, there was no reason to keep it.


I wanted to get another after I wrecked mine but I couldn't afford to. Now I just drive fast cars and I would never go back to a motorcycle with today's distracted drivers


----------



## SGG

Gf didn't like how loud the upstairs clock was ..so I used the guts on an old record to put up in the man cave.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> Sold my motorcycle, yesterday. Fellow picked it up, this afternoon. With my wrists and shoulders being as they are, there was no reason to keep it.


 Sad day , but time does catch us all . Hoping to put that day off a long time yet. The ride is a main motivator for working out for me. Heck the journey started on mini bikes maybe it will end that way.


----------



## Smitty901

The ARK in Williamstown, Kentucky. Anyone been there? Adding it to a stop on upcoming bike trip any advise on the are would be appreciated .


----------



## homefire

SGG said:


> Gf didn't like how loud the upstairs clock was ..so I used the guts on an old record to put up in the man cave.


You don't care about the time? Or that the clock was loud? Or that the clock was the least of your worries? I like what you did in making the new one.


----------



## SGG

homefire said:


> You don't care about the time? Or that the clock was loud? Or that the clock was the least of your worries? I like what you did in making the new one.


That's the clock I'm going to rely on when SHTF haha

I just wrote it to be silly


----------



## Smitty901

The last 6 days has been a lot of rain. We did ok here this area handles water well. The rain took a break about an hour ago and the sun was shining. It the front yard 4 chickens, 2 Squirrels, 2 chipmunks and a couple rabbits all hanging out together . Not one seemed to be bother by any of the others. Before I could get my camera, the dog sees this and decides it just aint right. He runs the Squirrels and chipmunks to the south, the rabbits north and puts the chickens in the coop.
It was cool to see them all in that circle out there.


----------



## Sasquatch

Ol' Squatch is a Pappa!

One of my fish had babies last night. I was able to catch 5 of them and put them in the nursery box. Still have about 10 hiding in the plants.









Crappy pic I know but up against the tank my phone won't focus well.


----------



## Maol9

Congratulations! Cigars?


----------



## A Watchman

A tankful of new born guppies can go from many dozen to zilch instantly. Protein for the adults!


----------



## Sasquatch

A Watchman said:


> A tankful of new born guppies can go from many dozen to zilch instantly. Protein for the adults!


These are Mollys but yeah they get eaten. That's what happened when another Molly had fry. She had about 25 and I was only able to save 3. The other fish were eating them faster than I could grab them. This Molly had them sometime during the night and I didn't see them until this morning. I've managed to save 6 but the others are hiding. Although they've started to come out a little and the other fish seem to be ignoring them. Who knows how many were eaten before I noticed they were in there.


----------



## Smitty901

I am going to ask forgiveness for this in advance.
Title is Kim Kardashian is that you?

Border patrol catches woman smuggling 3 pounds of heroin strapped to buttocks | Fox News


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Tonight is the kick off for my vacation and I've started in good form finishing off a pint of Crown Royal that I bought just to get the bag to put my car change in. You guys rock! We may have a few differences when it comes to politics but I do enjoy my time here and the knowledge I've picked up from some of you guys rivals what I learned from my own father. This is a wonderful community!


----------



## Smitty901

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Tonight is the kick off for my vacation and I've started in good form finishing off a pint of Crown Royal that I bought just to get the bag to put my car change in. You guys rock! We may have a few differences when it comes to politics but I do enjoy my time here and the knowledge I've picked up from some of you guys rivals what I learned from my own father. This is a wonderful community!


 Enjoy the vacation, I am taking a vacation from retirement on the 25th of may on the bike and down the road. Exploring difference is how we find the answers.


----------



## Smitty901

At 0400 it was 40 degrees and dark out. Thanks to global warming it is now almost 50 degrees and the light is on. I am making use of this global warming and taking a ride no other required duties until I make dinner tonight.


----------



## Boss Dog

Demorats = Hysterical Hyperbole - Sincerity.


----------



## homefire

Sorry guys I'm in a good mood..

Hey little sister who's your superman, hey little sister shotgun..it's a nice day for a white wedding..

bombadadum badumbumbumpata..

Every time I think of Billy Idol he's in an airplane. Poor guy's been flying since I don't know when.


----------



## A Watchman

Hey Homefire .... stay, stay, no stay ..... this is your thread.


----------



## homefire

I'm think about making my own..thread.

There's something to all this farts, backwashes, whistles, and twizzle sticks..

Silent screams and silent walks through the water..


----------



## Denton

homefire said:


> Sorry guys I'm in a good mood..
> 
> Hey little sister who's your superman, hey little sister shotgun..it's a nice day for a white wedding..
> 
> bombadadum badumbumbumpata..
> 
> Every time I think of Billy Idol he's in an airplane. Poor guy's been flying since I don't know when.


You are not female. I don't know who you are, but the fact that you referenced that song tells me that.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> You are not female. I don't know who you are, but the fact that you referenced that song tells me that.


How do you know who ze identifies with? Get with the 20-teens here buddy! Even if ze has 3 peters, ze can still be a female if ze chooses to be today. :devil:

That is why today I am identifying as a low-income housing development in hopes the government will start sending me checks just for existing.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> How do you know who ze identifies with? Get with the 20-teens here buddy! Even if ze has 3 peters, ze can still be a female if ze chooses to be today. :devil:
> 
> That is why today I am identifying as a low-income housing development in hopes the government will start sending me checks just for existing.


Chromosomes, brother.


----------



## sideKahr

I love this bumper music from Jack Spirko's TSP site (The Survival Podcast):

"You don't have to be another face in the crowd
You don't have to do the things they tell you to
Make your own way and the others will follow
The revolution is you.
THE REVOLUTION IS YOU."

The music starts at 2:10






P.S. I did not mean for this comment to apply to the previous conversation on transgenderism. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## homefire

I wish sometimes people would just tell me if they're okay.

I identify as female..thank you very much. It's not my fault if you can't tell me apart..


----------



## Denton

homefire said:


> I wish sometimes people would just tell me if they're okay.
> 
> I identify as female..thank you very much. It's not my fault if you can't tell me apart..


What people? Who? Who is it you want to affirm to you he is OK? Why is it necessary?


----------



## homefire

It's not, it's a random thought? Are you okay?


----------



## Denton

homefire said:


> It's not, it's a random thought? Are you okay?


I saw a gnat.


----------



## Inor

homefire said:


> I wish sometimes people would just tell me if they're okay.
> 
> I identify as female..thank you very much. It's not my fault if you can't tell me apart..


I'm not just okay, I'm fartin' through silk baby!


----------



## SOCOM42

I am way too stupid to follow this banter.:sad2:


----------



## Denton

SOCOM42 said:


> I am way too stupid to follow this banter.:sad2:


But, are you _really_?


----------



## Inor

SOCOM42 said:


> I am way too stupid to follow this banter.:sad2:


But the question of the day is: Do you identify as a citrus and are you okay with that?


----------



## Maol9

SOCOM42 said:


> I am way too stupid to follow this banter.:sad2:


It seems I am too.

I am feeling a citrusy today though...


----------



## homefire

Not me.....


----------



## Prepared One

homefire said:


> I wish sometimes people would just tell me if they're okay.
> 
> I identify as female..thank you very much. It's not my fault if you can't tell me apart..


I identify as an asshole and I am as right as an upside down dump truck. :devil:


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepared One said:


> I identify as an asshole and I am as right as an upside down dump truck. :devil:


This is me! are we related?


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> I saw a gnat.


I read the ramblings of an idiot.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> I read the ramblings of an idiot.


I wasn't rambling, dang it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy

Who dat?


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I wasn't rambling, dang it. :vs_laugh:


Hey Girl! Who loves ya, huh?


----------



## SGG

slippy said:


> who dat?


i. G. G. Y.


----------



## Slippy




----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


>


What the hell was that all about Slip? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> What the hell was that all about Slip? :tango_face_wink:


It was either Narwals or this guy lain:;

View attachment 45306


----------



## Smitty901

Getting even with wife is going to be good.
Thursday wife gets up a 3 am. I decide to sleep in. My dog likes food all kinds. But he will never take it from where he is not allowed to. Wife puts a stack of left over Pork on the counter and leaves it. Wife exits house at 4am. At 4:01 am my dog is giving the the emergency wake call. The get you ass up come with me now. I do the combat roll out of bed grab my 9mm . To my feet gun in hand. Lead on dog.
Out the bed room door like a rock. I follow. Then he stops dead at he counter looking up. The emergency must have been he figured that pork was his and she forgot to give it to him.
Many years ago our children were all sleeping on the fold out couch when they should have been in bed. I placed peaces of summer sausage between their toes let the dog then went to bed.
Wife turn 3am Sunday.


----------



## Slippy

Now that is some good stuff right there Smitty! :vs_laugh:



Smitty901 said:


> Getting even with wife is going to be good.
> Thursday wife gets up a 3 am. I decide to sleep in. My dog likes food all kinds. But he will never take it from where he is not allowed to. Wife puts a stack of left over Pork on the counter and leaves it. Wife exits house at 4am. At 4:01 am my dog is giving the the emergency wake call. The get you ass up come with me now. I do the combat roll out of bed grab my 9mm . To my feet gun in hand. Lead on dog.
> Out the bed room door like a rock. I follow. Then he stops dead at he counter looking up. The emergency must have been he figured that pork was his and she forgot to give it to him.
> *Many years ago our children were all sleeping on the fold out couch when they should have been in bed. I placed peaces of summer sausage between their toes let the dog then went to bed.*
> Wife turn 3am Sunday.


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> Now that is some good stuff right there Smitty! :vs_laugh:


 Slippy this is a true recount of events.


----------



## Smitty901

Payback delayed until next Sunday. I need two grand children to make this more fun and they did not spend the night here last night so next week. It will happen .


----------



## Maol9

Listening to the news this morning I was reminded of something; at Walmart the other day we saw a very well behaved preschooler wearing a Tee-shirt that said:

*Silence Is Golden

Duct Tape is Silver*

Pretty sure he is home schooled. Made my day.


----------



## Olivia

Why are there so many more horses asses than horses?


----------



## hawgrider

Olivia said:


> Why are there so many more horses asses than horses?


----------



## RubberDuck

.


----------



## Maol9

Olivia said:


> Why are there so many more horses asses than horses?


Whether it is rhetorical or not, your question is apropos of what?

Is it perchance a riddle?

Or are you just Trolling?


----------



## RubberDuck

.








Look how those silly Americans treat their Michigan National Guard Billboards hahabahaha lol lets Nuke them


----------



## SGG

No that's called trying too hard^^^


----------



## RubberDuck

Tried very little thanks for the credit though it worked on you and got a response


----------



## SGG

Ok buddy^^

Found this letter in a book my gf bought for me today


----------



## Smitty901

Two days riding in the rain, today it poured. But is still riding, warm and dry in motel Lexington KY now. Tomorrow all day at the ARK adventure.


----------



## A Watchman

Smitty901 said:


> Two days riding in the rain, today it poured. But is still riding, warm and dry in motel Lexington KY now. Tomorrow all day at the ARK adventure.


Make sure you give us a report on the ARK visit.


----------



## Smitty901

A Watchman said:


> Make sure you give us a report on the ARK visit.


 Left Lexington motel at 0630, had a slow relaxing breakfast . Then a pouring down rain ride 60 miles to the ARK. It was well worth the trip. The ARK is well done no short cuts.
NO BS , when they fill in the blanks they say so. We enter the lot at 0900 parked and a short bus ride to the ARK. We walked out a 1500 had a meal that the on site restaurant.
Pictures latter.


----------



## RubberDuck

Smitty901 said:


> Left Lexington motel at 0630, had a slow relaxing breakfast . Then a pouring down rain ride 60 miles to the ARK. It was well worth the trip. The ARK is well done no short cuts.
> NO BS , when they fill in the blanks they say so. We enter the lot at 0900 parked and a short bus ride to the ARK. We walked out a 1500 had a meal that the on site restaurant.
> Pictures latter.


went there with the family last year 
When you get off the buss the the mass of that thing is impressive.
This link is from the Orange site but It is full of pictures from our Ark visit , Mammoth cave, Jim Beam
Kentucky Trip with the family
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...8&share_tid=5708&share_fid=92204&share_type=t

Kentucky Trip with the family

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Saturday ,had expected rain so took off on a short ride. Said heck with it lunch at deals Gap sounded just right. Turned into an 8 hour day of riding a messing around.
The Dragon had LE out in full force and they were writing tickets. Some of them on nice Harley's. Avoided the rain Temps got up into mid 80's.
Had a chance to see more of the fire damage in day light. Some of the places that burned should have been gone years ago. Others were a sad loss.
Rebuilding I going on.
Budget minded wife got my some nice Tee shirts $5.00 each at Deals Gap


----------



## Smitty901

Good to be home ,but I would go again in a heart beat. Event filled 800 mile ride home.


----------



## Smitty901

Losing my mind. Purchased another motorcycle today. But it was for a good reason. Time to start Granddaughter off on her life of riding. 750 Street Harley .
DSCN6255 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## SGG

Smitty901 said:


> Losing my mind. Purchased another motorcycle today. But it was for a good reason. Time to start Granddaughter off on her life of riding. 750 Street Harley .
> DSCN6255 by bob smith, on Flickr


Adopt me

Wow that is nice, at first I thought you were crazy(why does he need another?), now I know you are just an awesome Grandpa


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> Adopt me
> 
> Wow that is nice, at first I thought you were crazy, now I know you are just an awesome Grandpa


 Riding has been a big part of our life. We hope to share and pass it on to another generation, if they chose it. Now if this was a different time I would lock it in the bike room and in about 3 weeks it would come out one hot Cafe racer.


----------



## SGG

Smitty901 said:


> Riding has been a big part of our life. We hope to share and pass it on to another generation, if they chose it. Now if this was a different time I would lock it in the bike room and in about 3 weeks it would come out one hot Cafe racer.


If she shows interest, link her a couple of eBay ads, or pics of mods....she'll love it


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> If she shows interest, link her a couple of eBay ads, or pics of mods....she'll love it


 She grew up on the bike and in the bike room some what.
This is her at 8. At that time in her life I picked her up from school a lot.


----------



## Smitty901

Somethings you do just confirms how much your wife really loves you. That is the only reason you get away with it. Motorcycle parts on the Kitchen table Exhaust parts in the oven. Whats cooking ?
Decided the after market pipe on the Street was to loud and the stock pipe to boring. So Orange ceramic paint will fix that. But it needs 3 cycles in the over to cure. 30 minutes at 200 degrees, cool down do it again at 400 degrees, cool down again at 600 degrees. All the wife said was , "can you do the whole bike in Orange?" I said no ovens not big enough.

DSCN6258 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## 8301

Smitty901 said:


> Riding has been a big part of our life. We hope to share and pass it on to another generation, if they chose it.


My 18 yr old boy is chomping at the bit to get his bike license but because of a brain injury he had when he was 6 and his somewhat limited decision making skills because of that injury I've been holding him off putting a bike on the road. I've just seen too many bike accidents, some by riders who were better riders than me; so I'm weary of passing it on to my next generation. He's not a very strong rider and frequently lays the bike down on the gravel roads around here.

He recognizes his limitations and has agreed to not get a bike license until he's 22 (5 years car driving experience) but it's tough and I pray he'll hold off that long. Social Services was very unhappy that I allowed him to get a drivers license when he was 17 but it's been 8 months now and he hasn't had any driving problems. He qualifies for lifelong state supervision but I refuse to set limits on him like the state would and keep him out of most state programs. He's not super challenged but he does have weak areas and always will.


----------



## Smitty901

John Galt said:


> My 18 yr old boy is chomping at the bit to get his bike license but because of a brain injury he had when he was 6 and his somewhat limited decision making skills because of that injury I've been holding him off putting a bike on the road. I've just seen too many bike accidents, some by riders who were better riders than me; so I'm weary of passing it on to my next generation. He's not a very strong rider and frequently lays the bike down on the gravel roads around here.
> 
> He recognizes his limitations and has agreed to not get a bike license until he's 22 (5 years car driving experience) but it's tough and I pray he'll hold off that long. Social Services was very unhappy that I allowed him to get a drivers license when he was 17 but it's been 8 months now and he hasn't had any driving problems. He qualifies for lifelong state supervision but I refuse to set limits on him like the state would and keep him out of most state programs. He's not super challenged but he does have weak areas and always will.


 Always a judgement call protect them from the world or set them free to enjoy what they can. My mom was upset over the bikes a long time she gave up after 30 years of jumping me about it. Maybe his weakness will make him a better rider. Some off road riding my be the way to go for awhile.
My 9 year old granddaughter that is in a wheel chair loves to ride the sidecar. Shocked us none of her care gives have taken issue with it.
I do understand how hard a decision it can be.


----------



## 8301

I suspect his "weakness" has made him a better or more careful car driver. I realize that he's 18 but still track him with a "tracker" in the car and it shows that while driving alone he tends to drive fairly slow. When his girlfriend is in the car he tends to speed a lot. I actually called him last week seeing him going 70 in a 55 zone and reminded him that while he may be trying to impress the female with his fast driving she would not be impressed while the cop was writing him a ticket.

And no, I rarely track him anymore, just by chance that I caught him speeding down the road and I knew he had a hot date that evening.

Ahhh,,, to be 18 again.... and she is cute.


----------



## 8301

I also track his bank accounts since he really doesn't understand numbers well. I NEVER bother him about what he spends his "extra" money on, He's 18 and a young man who needs to have a bit of fun but I do insist on a set amount going into savings for specific items every week. I told him that even if I saw a bill from a titty bar I wouldn't say anything (nothing like that thus far thank God). He puts car insurance ($30/wk) and car repair/replacement money ($50/wk) into the savings account. Sometimes he does something foolish and pulls money from savings to buy dumb stuff and I make him put it back even if it means he has no gas money and has to walk for a week, something that hasn't happened yet but there have been a few times things gotten tight for him.

I'd prefer for him to learn the "hard financial lessons" before they become real lessons with the power and water cut off because he bought a bunch of clothes that week.


----------



## Sasquatch

John Galt said:


> I also track his bank accounts since he really doesn't understand numbers well. I NEVER bother him about what he spends his "extra" money on, He's 18 and a young man who needs to have a bit of fun but I do insist on a set amount going into savings for specific items every week. I told him that even if I saw a bill from a titty bar I wouldn't say anything (nothing like that thus far thank God). He puts car insurance ($30/wk) and car repair/replacement money ($50/wk) into the savings account. Sometimes he does something foolish and pulls money from savings to buy dumb stuff and I make him put it back even if it means he has no gas money and has to walk for a week, something that hasn't happened yet but there have been a few times things gotten tight for him.
> 
> I'd prefer for him to learn the "hard financial lessons" before they become real lessons with the power and water cut off because he bought a bunch of clothes that week.


How dare you treat your son like this! Don't you know being a parent is all about you and not about him. You're supposed to let him run the streets and not know or care what he is doing. Whenever he screws up, as long as it doesn't affect you, you just shrug it off. You also need to be a horrible person that gets in fights if someone disrespects you so he'll see that's the way an adult acts. Plus the only thing you really need to teach him is how to cheat the system so someone else can pay for him and you'll have more money left over for beer and cigarettes.

Ya know what, sorry about that. I got good parent and bad parent mixed up. Keep doing what you're doing and he should turn out just fine.


----------



## A Watchman

John Galt said:


> I also track his bank accounts since he really doesn't understand numbers well. I NEVER bother him about what he spends his "extra" money on, He's 18 and a young man who needs to have a bit of fun but I do insist on a set amount going into savings for specific items every week. I told him that even if I saw a bill from a titty bar I wouldn't say anything (nothing like that thus far thank God). He puts car insurance ($30/wk) and car repair/replacement money ($50/wk) into the savings account. Sometimes he does something foolish and pulls money from savings to buy dumb stuff and I make him put it back even if it means he has no gas money and has to walk for a week, something that hasn't happened yet but there have been a few times things gotten tight for him.
> 
> I'd prefer for him to learn the "hard financial lessons" before they become real lessons with the power and water cut off because he bought a bunch of clothes that week.


Yes, thank goodness he isn't going to those damn titty bars .... yet. But shouldn't he be putting a little into savings now so that when he does go he can get in on the two for one special? :vs_lol:

PS ...OK, Lord I apologize and please bless them damn pygmies everyone keeps talking about .... wherever they are.


----------



## Smitty901

John clearly you are doing what you can to help but not hinder him. Always a hard call with those effected by any of a long list of disabilities. As you know we have a granddaughter now almost 9 with CP. If she will ever walk or not is still a guess. She has a list of issue to face as a family we all do what we can.
She was the main reason I retired. She was here all weekend playing with 2 other Grandchildren. In about a hour I will wake her up go through the morning routine of meds and getting ready. 
Then load her up in the sidecar head off for her PT. After PT her and I will go to lunch. What the future hold for her we do not know but we will do the best we can to try and allow her to live the best life she can. 
She lives to ride....


----------



## 8301

I know how hard the waiting part can be. My boy spent 5 months in the hospital full of tubes and then it was another 3 years before we were truly able to see how far he may come back as the brain slowly redeveloped. He now does much better than the doctors thought he ever would. Around month 3 the doctors thought he would remain in a bed or wheelchair at the best but he actually played football his senior year. @Smitty901

The challenge now is that during a 5 minute conversation with him you can't tell that he has some areas the brain doesn't function well in such as numbers or problem solving (memory) so when a weak area becomes obvious (say at a new job) they write it off to him being lazy or just a bad employee when instead he just needs more time to understand the job.

Having worked with him for several years in my shop and dealing with the financial and time costs of replacing parts he's made wrong I can understand why every employer he has had has always started cutting his hours back within a few weeks of hiring him. Hopefully we can get him into the state sponsored jobs program. I called the state program this morning as we follow his application through the slow process (been going on for a year now). They say he is a great candidate for the program but you know how slow a government agency is.

I am so thankful to God for allowing him to come back so far and continue to pray that he has the mental toughness to keep pushing forward and have a happy productive life.


----------



## Smitty901

What being a retired house husband has reminded me of. My wife stayed home until all 3 children were in school. She had the two boys year year apart , darn she had her hands full. The the girl follow 3 years latter. Then started a new working life and took care of the children.
Granted these are grandchildren now so really only part time. One of the reason I retired was help out with them and to help with Payton's medical needs. The time could not have been better for everyone involved. Oldest on does a great job with Payton but a man can only doe so much. having me as a back up helps a lot. Daughter now has last minute option with grandson and can get away now and then on a last minute with husband .
Don't get me wrong I enjoy this I get to be a part of what was once missed. Dam this can be a lot of work. And fun. Due to Payton's CP summer school is a big plus for her. But today we skipped school. Got out the side car and we rode.
Just as her and I were making dinner one of my new job titles chief cook, Wife two sons call everyone is showing up here tonight and we are going for a Wisconsin fish fry. The call was just in time for us to stop.
Wonder how many times I did that to my wife?
While a blessing being with the children , some of my toughest days in the working world did not come close to what it takes to get every thing done with children in the house . The Army taught me planning, time management, resource management. The Army life forced me to be flexible and adapt on the go. The Army was nothing compare to 3 grandchild and all that has to be done. They are getting older everyday, I am not sure if that is a good thing or not.
Not often both sons can escape duty at the same time and meet here. We shall eat well and burn up some ammo.
To any young men with children here , think about how much your wife rally does.
If you want to see a bunch of women go nuts , take a child to play land. When they are about to do some really stupid say I am not your mother want to crash and burn go right ahead I won't stop you.
Then show them how to flip out of swing in your lap. you get away with anything with a child in toe.

West side school Payton missed school Friday, no it was not another doctors appointment, no she was not ill. It was 70 degrees and full sun. The side car was facing out.
Sometimes a Grandfather and his granddaughter just have to ride. I would love to say it won't happen again, but I know better. There is more to education . Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Toefoot

*Random thoughts*

Nice summer day, cut grass and pulled weeds in the garden. Made 2 lemonade pies and 2 loaves of zuchinni bread. Sun is dipping below Pikes Peak and time to spark the grill.


----------



## bigwheel

Dang if we had some music we could write a John Denver song about this.


----------



## inceptor

Toefoot said:


> Nice summer day, cut grass and pulled weeds in the garden. Made 2 lemonade pies and 2 loaves of zuchinni bread. *Sun is dipping below Pikes Peak* and time to spark the grill.


I used to live due west of there. I do miss it.


----------



## Prepared One

I used to live in Denver and loved the mountains. When and if the government ever allows me to retire I would love to be in the mountains.


----------



## Camel923

Stuff like that makes life worth living.


----------



## Chipper

No beer?? :vs_shocked: Oh well.


----------



## 8301

Chipper said:


> No beer?? :vs_shocked: Oh well.


I made the beer last night, It should be ready to drink in a few weeks.


----------



## Toefoot

Prepared One said:


> I used to live in Denver and loved the mountains. When and if the government ever allows me to retire I would love to be in the mountains.


I will be in your area tomorrow morning, flying in at 0930 renting a car with the wife to go north of Beaumont to look at some property that may be interesting if it works out. Plan on staying through Sunday. Gonna sneak into Louisiana for some good food also.

My job takes me to Denver about 3 times a week. The traffic is getting bad....really bad. Living just west of Colorado Springs (Manitou Springs) is getting worse with all the tourist from Texas and California. Damn RV's all over the place and when they go up the mountain one has to be patient or liquored up....

My favorite time here is winter when all the tourist are gone and snow on the ground. Between Thanksgiving and Christmas is amazing.


----------



## Toefoot

Camel923 said:


> Stuff like that makes life worth living.


Always a good beer to be had with so many local pubs now brewing. Fat Tire and Hefeweizen.


----------



## admin

_Admin Note: Merged similar threads._


----------



## Toefoot

Cricket said:


> _Admin Note: Merged similar threads._


Sorry Crick


----------



## Prepared One

Toefoot said:


> I will be in your area tomorrow morning, flying in at 0930 renting a car with the wife to go north of Beaumont to look at some property that may be interesting if it works out. Plan on staying through Sunday. Gonna sneak into Louisiana for some good food also.
> 
> My job takes me to Denver about 3 times a week. The traffic is getting bad....really bad. Living just west of Colorado Springs (Manitou Springs) is getting worse with all the tourist from Texas and California. Damn RV's all over the place and when they go up the mountain one has to be patient or liquored up....
> 
> My favorite time here is winter when all the tourist are gone and snow on the ground. Between Thanksgiving and Christmas is amazing.


I was in Denver a couple of years ago, then on up to Nederland to see my Mom before she moved to Kansas. Denver is like Houston, to many cars and people. Like the mountains tho. Get ready for humid and hot when you get here for your trip. You can drink the air.


----------



## admin

Toefoot said:


> Sorry Crick


No worries at all.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## White Shadow

Somebody needs to update the information pamphlet for the self-guided tour of prepperforums.net. I wandered into the regional wing looking for the Illinois broom closet only to find centuries of dust and cobwebs. If I had known it was abandoned and condemned I would have skipped that part of the tour.


----------



## Boss Dog

Goodby photobucket; you greedy so & so's!


----------



## Robie




----------



## Boss Dog

Why did Jimmie crack corn?


----------



## Illini Warrior

White Shadow said:


> Somebody needs to update the information pamphlet for the self-guided tour of prepperforums.net. I wandered into the regional wing looking for the Illinois broom closet only to find centuries of dust and cobwebs. If I had known it was abandoned and condemned I would have skipped that part of the tour.


same thing on most of the prepper sites - not alot of prepper talk that's individual state talk necessary - I don't bother joining those sub-groups ......


----------



## mukwah

Dunno, good question. Sounds kinda hard to do to me..... just saying.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## tango

Boss dog--
I don't care---


----------



## Toefoot

You can drink the air here, the problem is it taste better than the ground water.


----------



## TG

My mom is at her cottage right now in a small Ontario town, near-by grocery store has been without truck food delivery for 3 days now due to some issue on the trucking company's end. The shelves are almost empty and the locals are calling it a disaster and pacing back and forth in front of the store and threatening to drive to the next town to shop LOL


----------



## Malcom Renolds

Dont Make me Pull this Car Over


----------



## Robie

Boss Dog said:


> Why did Jimmie crack corn?


Now we know....

Halfway down the page...

5 Terrifying Origin Stories Behind Popular Children's Songs


----------



## admin

That moment when the eye doctor (with your eyes dilated) tells you not to blink, talk, or move for a bit, all the while he is talking politics. SERIOUSLY? 

Doctor: blah blah blah blah...
Me: mmmm....
Doctor: Don't talk.
Me: ...
Doctor: blah blah blah blah...
Doctor: blah blah blah blah...
Doctor: You can talk now.
Me: ...
Doctor: blah blah blah blah...
Doctor: blah blah blah blah...
Me: I just need an eye exam. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## 8301

changed my mind.... so, deleted.


----------



## TG

Went in for my annual blood test to check my levels, Dr. calls to tell me I'm pregnant!!! I DON'T FREAKING THINK SO! Turns out they accidentally screwed up my blood test with some other woman LOL

Took another blood test, my levels are better than ever and no, I'm not pregnant hahaha
Drinks for everyone!


----------



## Annie

TG said:


> Went in for my annual blood test to check my levels, Dr. calls to tell me I'm pregnant!!! I DON'T FREAKING THINK SO! Turns out they accidentally screwed up my blood test with some other woman LOL
> 
> Took another blood test, my levels are better than ever and no, I'm not pregnant hahaha
> Drinks for everyone!


Whoa Nelly! That musta really been a shocker an a half!

Wish me happy anniversary! It's been 28 years of marital bliss.


----------



## Annie

Robie said:


> Now we know....
> 
> Halfway down the page...
> 
> 5 Terrifying Origin Stories Behind Popular Children's Songs


OHGosh! That's crazy twisted, and they all have such happy melodies to boot. Lol, what was with those people?


----------



## TG

Annie said:


> Whoa Nelly! That musta really been a shocker an a half!
> 
> Wish me happy anniversary! It's been 28 years of marital bliss.


Yes, I was chanting: no no no no no :vs_laugh:

Happy anniversary to you both!! It'll be 18 years for us in November.


----------



## mukwah

Never knew any of that. Now I have a new wrinkle in my brain and I finally know why Jimmy cracked corn!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Married 41 year now.
You would think by now she would know don't mess with the coffee. I have been slipping in and out hot and muggy out getting a few things done. Gave up came in and poured a nice hot cup of coffee. Almost spit it out.
How the heck can anyone call that coffee. World is right now I poured that stuff in another container and made some real coffee. She won't admit that other stuff is bad, but I see her pouring a cup of what I just made.


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> Married 41 year now.
> You would think by now she would know don't mess with the coffee. I have been slipping in and out hot and muggy out getting a few things done. Gave up came in and poured a nice hot cup of coffee. Almost spit it out.
> How the heck can anyone call that coffee. World is right now I poured that stuff in another container and made some real coffee. She won't admit that other stuff is bad, but I see her pouring a cup of what I just made.


In my house, coffee is my job. Thank goodness. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Boss Dog

You need to get rid of that disgusting "joke" and grow up a bit.


----------



## 23897

And in other news









Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## SGG

fangfarrier said:


> And in other news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Wouldn't it be nice if that was the worst of the news?

Also...is that a yellow wall? I think I like that color...


----------



## SGG

Boss Dog said:


> You need to get rid of that disgusting "joke" and grow up a bit.


Be more pacific


----------



## Boss Dog

I am at peace now.


----------



## Smitty901

Wife is going shopping with her Mom. Bike is facing out weather is great and there is a Gun show down the road. Should I cut grass today?


----------



## Toefoot

Can't evan buy an American coke in a glass bottle anymore


----------



## SGG

Toefoot said:


> Can't evan buy an American coke in a glass bottle anymore


But the Mexican Coke is so good though


----------



## Slippy

SGG said:


> But the Mexican Coke is so good though


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


>


----------



## admin

I'm whining like a 2 year old today...


----------



## TG

Cricket said:


> I'm whining like a 2 year old today...
> 
> View attachment 50922


OMG... that's insane, I would cry... and I never cry


----------



## inceptor

TG said:


> OMG... that's insane, I would cry... and I never cry


But this is Texas and ya know it's a coming.

In Texas we have 2 seasons -- Summer and Almost Summer.

Oh, we get the occasional ice storm but that doesn't last long and it doesn't happen but every couple of years or so. And that's just North Texas. I don't think where @Cricket lives they even get that.


----------



## admin

Yeah, heat is the norm and I would be a total baby in the cold, but this year the heat has been kicking my butt.


----------



## 23897

Cricket said:


> Yeah, heat is the norm and I would be a total baby in the cold, but this year the heat has been kicking my butt.


We know when it is summer in Scotland because the rain gets warmer.

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## TG

I need 0 degrees to feel ok


----------



## Alteredstate

Teaching my ten year old girl to start fires. Frequently asking her to go start a fire in the evening so we can sit by it in the lawn chairs. You can't imagine how many young person's can't start a fire.


----------



## Robie

Alteredstate said:


> Teaching my ten year old girl to start fires. Frequently asking her to go start a fire in the evening so we can sit by it in the lawn chairs. You can't imagine how many young person's can't start a fire.


Lighter? Lighter fluid? Matches?...or more basic?

What I have learned is what all the pros relentlessly teach....wood processing, wood processing and wood processing.

Take the time to make sure you have a tinder that will light and plenty of it.

Make sure you have enough of the different sizes of wood to get and keep the size fire you are going for.

Nothing is worse than not being prepared when you start and....having to go fetch more wood because you failed to process enough of it before you started.

Glad you are teaching her at a young age.

It may save her life one day.


----------



## Smitty901

Olga Pronina has died August 1, 2017. Who was Olga she was a Russian Hair dresser. but here claim to fame was riding the heck out of very fast motorcycles and doing some crazy videos.
She was called Russia's 'sexiest motorcyclist'. I will let you be the judge of that.
Not my style of riding and I do not support that type riding on public roads anywhere. One thing to kill yourself but never put the public at risk while you try. The BMW she rode is very fast .

Woman known as Russia's 'sexiest motorcyclist' and Instagram star dies in crash - Houston Chronicle


----------



## admin

Thinkin' I need to find an old dirt road and just drive...


----------



## Boss Dog

I've got to have the only dog who thinks changing the bed sheets is an invitation to play!


----------



## White Shadow

Mine thinks it is a signal to flop in the middle of the bed and become a pile of unresponsive dead weight.


----------



## Boss Dog

Unfortunately, many people only need a light rinse to be brainwashed.


----------



## Toefoot

Turnied 55 this week, getting the feeling growing old will be tougher than growing up.


----------



## Annie

@Toefoot: Happy Birthday!


----------



## TG

Toefoot said:


> Turnied 55 this week, getting the feeling growing old will be tougher than growing up.


Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## Redneck

Toefoot said:


> Turnied 55 this week, getting the feeling growing old will be tougher than growing up.


No shit!  
Growing old ain't for the faint of heart.


----------



## Prepared One

Toefoot said:


> Turnied 55 this week, getting the feeling growing old will be tougher than growing up.


Happy B-Day. My Dad is in his 80's and he tells me all the time he never thought growing old would have so many aches and pains in it. He also says it is preferable to the alternative. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## sideKahr

Toefoot said:


> Turnied 55 this week, getting the feeling growing old will be tougher than growing up.


Growing old isn't so bad. As long as you can deal with taking your Metamucil every day, the hair falling out, creaky joints. And I hope you have other interests besides sex...Hell, who am I kidding, growing old is a bitch!


----------



## TG

hahaha


----------



## Denton

Toefoot said:


> Turnied 55 this week, getting the feeling growing old will be tougher than growing up.


Happy Birthday!

Took a sick day, yesterday. Both shoulders were screaming at me, and the muscles in the left instep were cramping because I've been walking in a awkward manner because of a broken toe.

It ain't so much the age, but the usage of the body that gets us.


----------



## TG

Denton said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Took a sick day, yesterday. Both shoulders were screaming at me, and the muscles in the left instep were cramping because I've been walking in a awkward manner because of a broken toe.
> 
> It ain't so much the age, but the usage of the body that gets us.


Oh no, you are completely falling apart :vs_OMG:


----------



## Denton

TG said:


> Oh no, you are completely falling apart :vs_OMG:


Nope; just require more maintenance. :laugh:


----------



## 23897

Denton said:


> Nope; just require more maintenance. :laugh:


Was the toe part of the podcast production technique with Sasquatch?

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## admin

Following an entire week filled with Mondays, I am soooooo ready for the weekend.


----------



## Smitty901

Make a wish parade tomorrow. Granddaughter and I have been servicing the sidecar. Cleaning and polishing it. Before we did the cleaning we took a ride in the rain for practice just in case it rains tomorrow .
That was her idea, who am I to argue with a 9 year old that wants to ride.
Grandson coming on his way over to help finish up and tomorrow all 3 of us ride. Also called wife and ask her to pick up Kentucky fried Chicken. Granddaughter and I are to busy to cook tonight.


----------



## Smitty901

Granddaughter and Grandson had a good ride.
Few more pictures here.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157685009496073



[url=https://flic.kr/p/WqyB5x]


----------



## TG

Awesome! Cute kids! @Smitty901


----------



## Smitty901

When you know the end is knocking at the door , what better way to go.
Family, friends and a last ride with a Harley.

Lifelong Harley-Davidson rider gets special 'last ride' with big entourage | Fox News


----------



## admin

*On The Grind Coffee*









I headed down to this local coffee place a little bit ago because I was craving their iced coffee with cream and sugar free vanilla. I pulled into the line behind one other vehicle and someone came out to take my order so it would be ready when it was my turn.

Just as I got up there, I realized I hadn't brought my wallet. I explained what had happened and asked if they would put it in the icebox for me - that I would be right back with my money. Ya know what she said? No problem, it's on us today and handed me my drink. What company does that? They have earned a customer for life. BEST SERVICE EVER!


----------



## TG

Cricket said:


> View attachment 52090
> 
> 
> I headed down to this local coffee place a little bit ago because I was craving their iced coffee with cream and sugar free vanilla. I pulled into the line behind one other vehicle and someone came out to take my order so it would be ready when it was my turn.
> 
> Just as I got up there, I realized I hadn't brought my wallet. I explained what had happened and asked if they would put it in the icebox for me - that I would be right back with my money. Ya know what she said? No problem, it's on us today and handed me my drink. What company does that? They have earned a customer for life. BEST SERVICE EVER!


Love this, such a simple act of kindness goes such a long way.
Similar thing happened to me once at a tiny brand new coffee shop in my neighbourhood, I was ready to walk home to grab my money, they said it was their pleasure to gift me my first drink at their brand new shop.. which chocked me up a little bit because just few min before I entered their cafe, some guy yelled at me for crossing the street too slow, I was recovering from a bad knee injury.

So I came back the next day with my computer and set up all of their small business social media for them for free and spent an hour making their website look more professional. 
I love nice people, you never forget random acts of kindness.


----------



## admin

I couldn't agree more.

Too often we only tell others when we get bad service.

When we get AMAZING service we need to tell everyone we know.

It is so easy to get caught up in all the bad things in this world.

There is still a lot of good out there.


----------



## Slippy

A couple of weeks ago some dipwad little ******* driving a 10 year old Silverado, jacked up on worn out tires, passed me and 3 other vehicles weaving in and out of lanes only to get stopped at the next traffic light.

I pulled up to the little ******* and rolled down my window and motioned for him to do so too. I then asked him if his mama knew how bad of a driver he was, putting others in danger as he weaved in and out of traffic, most likely on his cell phone.

Surprisingly, he welled up and looked like he was going to cry, and I said "what's wrong?" and the little punk said his mama died recently and he would slow down and drive better.

I was filled with compassion and asked him if he knew why and how his mama died? He said, "no" with a questioning look on his face...

I replied, "Because she realized she had failed as a parent and she knew she had raised a phone addicted, psuedo-******* puswad and she couldn't take living like that anymore.

The light turned green and I peeled away, happy that I helped this little punk realize who he is...:vs_wave:



Cricket said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Too often we only tell others when we get bad service.
> 
> When we get AMAZING service we need to tell everyone we know.
> 
> It is so easy to get caught up in all the bad things in this world.
> 
> There is still a lot of good out there.


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> A couple of weeks ago some dipwad little ******* driving a 10 year old Silverado, jacked up on worn out tires, passed me and 3 other vehicles weaving in and out of lanes only to get stopped at the next traffic light.
> 
> I pulled up to the little ******* and rolled down my window and motioned for him to do so too. I then asked him if his mama knew how bad of a driver he was, putting others in danger as he weaved in and out of traffic, most likely on his cell phone.
> 
> Surprisingly, he welled up and looked like he was going to cry, and I said "what's wrong?" and the little punk said his mama died recently and he would slow down and drive better.
> 
> I was filled with compassion and asked him if he knew why and how his mama died? He said, "no" with a questioning look on his face...
> 
> I replied, "Because she realized she had failed as a parent and she knew she had raised a phone addicted, psuedo-******* puswad and she couldn't take living like that anymore.
> 
> The light turned green and I peeled away, happy that I helped this little punk realize who he is...:vs_wave:


Hahaha evil


----------



## stevekozak

This is a really damn fine beer!!!


----------



## Gator Monroe

Cardiac Raiders looked good on offense ( Defense looked like 2015 though) but let Los Angeles Rams come back in late 4th quarter .


----------



## 23897

Well I thought I'd share with you all:

I've finished !

After years of work I've just submitted my dissertation to finish a degree! I've got a month off before I start my next degree!
Thank you Kim Jong Un for not blowing up the world before I could hit send!!


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## A Watchman

Just returned home from a long weekend ..... took my third and youngest kid to Denton Texas to start her freshman year of college, and moved her in the dorm room. So ....... I am now an empty nester (I think that is what they call it), what am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Gator Monroe

A Watchman said:


> Just returned home from a long weekend ..... took my third and youngest kid to Denton Texas to start her freshman year of college, and moved her in the dorm room. So ....... I am now an empty nester (I think that is what they call it), what am I supposed to do now?


Get a VW Trike ?


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Just returned home from a long weekend ..... took my third and youngest kid to Denton Texas to start her freshman year of college, and moved her in the dorm room. So ....... I am now an empty nester (I think that is what they call it), what am I supposed to do now?


Do romantic things with your wife, go away together


----------



## TG

fangfarrier said:


> Well I thought I'd share with you all:
> 
> I've finished !
> 
> After years of work I've just submitted my dissertation to finish a degree! I've got a month off before I start my next degree!
> Thank you Kim Jong Un for not blowing up the world before I could hit send!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Congrats! What are you studying?


----------



## TG

I think people are going nuts about this eclipse, my neighbour made special glasses for her dog :vs_laugh:


----------



## Redneck

A Watchman said:


> Just returned home from a long weekend ..... took my third and youngest kid to Denton Texas to start her freshman year of college, and moved her in the dorm room. So ....... I am now an empty nester (I think that is what they call it), what am I supposed to do now?


Once you stop celebrating, sit back with your wife & renew the romance. Re-learn how to just be a couple again. Once our boys were gone, we bought a horse for my wife & boarded it at the local stable. Then I bought one for me. Then a friend died, and we took over her horse. Then we bought a beautiful colt that was born at the stable. All this led to the purchase of our property out in the country, as it was too expensive to board 4 horses & we wanted to spend more time with them.

Our life totally changed when the kids left. I'm in hog heaven now!


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> I think people are going nuts about this eclipse, my neighbour made special glasses for her dog :vs_laugh:


I currently have 10 dogs & have always had a pack. I can't recall any dog ever looking up at the sun. Granted, many of my dogs are dumb as a rock but I just don't think they associate daylight with the sun.


----------



## TG

******* said:


> I currently have 10 dogs & have always had a pack. I can't recall any dog ever looking up at the sun. Granted, many of my dogs are dumb as a rock but I just don't think they associate daylight with the sun.


Most mammals naturally turn away from bright light lol


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> Most mammals naturally turn away from bright light lol


Ummm no not always. Ever hear of deer in the headlights?


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


> Ummm no not always. Ever hear of deer in the headlights?


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: I think I said most


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: I think I said most


I've thumped a lot of ***** that wouldn't stop looking into the light as well.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## 23897

TG said:


> Congrats! What are you studying?


I've got a bachelors in dental surgery, a masters in science, a masters in business administration and hopefully soon a PhD in education. 
And I'm not a liberal!

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## admin

Dear Harvey, 
Kiss my rosy red, ummm... butt.
Sincerely, 
-Me


----------



## 23897

Cricket said:


> Dear Harvey,
> Kiss my rosy red, ummm... butt.
> Sincerely,
> -Me


Is this an Amazon Australia thing?

FF

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## hawgrider

Cricket said:


> Dear Harvey,
> Kiss my rosy red, ummm... butt.
> Sincerely,
> -Me


Harvey-


----------



## admin

fangfarrier said:


> Is this an Amazon Australia thing?


It's a storm fixin' to hit Texas.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> It's a storm fixin' to hit Texas.


This Cowboy is heading out in the morning to Mississippi to check on my wife's parents over the weekend. Be back Sunday night in NE Texas, just in time to get the aftermath of some rain. I'll tell 'em over in Ole Miss ya said hello @Cricket.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> This Cowboy is heading out in the morning to Mississippi to check on my wife's parents over the weekend. Be back Sunday night in NE Texas, just in time to get the aftermath of some rain. I'll tell 'em over in Ole Miss ya said hello @Cricket.


I miss that campus. It was such a beautiful place to photograph.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I miss that campus. It was such a beautiful place to photograph.


Absolutely, the University of Mississippi campus is undoubtedly one of the prettiest/unique colleges in the entire nation. Where else can you witness tail gate parties on fine china under chandeliers hanging from a collapsible awning. Did I forget to mention the southern belle dresses and hats on homecoming game day? Oh My!


----------



## Toefoot

Someone needs to cull the wild Turkeys on the Air Force Academy, having to stop every mile to let them cross the road gets old. Come Thanksgiving......










OR?

[video]https://media.giphy.com/media/s8s9IgwANe8UM/giphy.gif[/video]


----------



## A Watchman

If you ever find yourself in Jackson Mississippi .... the downtown Marriot for breakfast ..... an 80 year old black woman will cook and serve the best grits you ever tasted. She wont make you an omelet that is pretty and neatly folded, instead it is spilling out on both sides with overstuffed "extras". Gotta get ya some!


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> If you ever find yourself in Jackson Mississippi .... the downtown Marriot for breakfast ..... an 80 year old black woman will cook and serve the best grits you ever tasted. She wont make you an omelet that is pretty and neatly folded, instead it is spilling out on both sides with overstuffed "extras". Gotta get ya some!


Good grits are hard to find in a restaurant. We gottem at home but most places serve grits that taste like boiled water. Really glad you found some good ones. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Jammer Six

New canine addition to the family. Name's Panda. Blue Heeler-Lab mix, according to experts. To my eye, he's German Shorthair Pointer, by appearance and behavior. He _points_. Do Heelers point? Labs don't point, they panic.

Dumb as a sack of hammers, but the sweetest, gentlest dog I've ever met. Rescue dog from Houston. Someone's hit him, sometimes he flinches from me. I'd like to have ten minutes alone with whoever hit him. He's never going to be hit again. His trials and tribulations are over. Now he patrols the back yard and points out the squirrels. Because, well, they need pointing out.


----------



## A Watchman

Jammer Six said:


> New canine addition to the family. Name's Panda. Blue Heeler-Lab mix, according to experts. To my eye, he's German Shorthair Pointer, by appearance and behavior. He _points_. Do Heelers point? Labs don't point, they panic.
> 
> Dumb as a sack of hammers, but the sweetest, gentlest dog I've ever met. Rescue dog from Houston. Someone's hit him, sometimes he flinches from me. I'd like to have ten minutes alone with whoever hit him. He's never going to be hit again. His trials and tribulations are over. Now he patrols the back yard and points out the squirrels. Because, well, they need pointing out.


Well done Jammer.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Just returned home from a long weekend ..... took my third and youngest kid to Denton Texas to start her freshman year of college, and moved her in the dorm room. So ....... I am now an empty nester (I think that is what they call it), what am I supposed to do now?


Hell's bells dude! Every room in the house is now fair game! :devil:


----------



## hawgrider

Prepared One said:


> Hell's bells dude! Every room in the house is now fair game! :devil:


The 3 phase's of marriage-

House sex- Having sex anywhere in the house.

Bedroom sex- First kid born sex is confined to the bedroom.

Hallway sex- Thats when the kids move out and now you just pass each other in the hallway flipping each other the bird!


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


> The 3 phase's of marriage-
> 
> House sex- Having sex anywhere in the house.
> 
> Bedroom sex- First kid born sex is confined to the bedroom.
> 
> Hallway sex- Thats when the kids move out and now you just pass each other in the hallway flipping each other the bird!


What?! So no actual sex in the hallway? LOL


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> What?! So no actual sex in the hallway? LOL


It would appear that ..... Not for Hawgrider anyway! :vs_cry:


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> What?! So no actual sex in the hallway? LOL


Just the bird !


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> It would appear that ..... Not for Hawgrider anyway! :vs_cry:


haha poor @hawgrider :vs_sob:

I'm rushing to teach my kids to be 100% efficient by age 18 and move the heck out just so I can get laid more LOL


----------



## TG

OMG TOO MUCH WINE!!

Staying in Paris for the week, might end up writing similar posts, please forgive me in advance :vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901

hawgrider said:


> The 3 phase's of marriage-
> 
> House sex- Having sex anywhere in the house.
> 
> Bedroom sex- First kid born sex is confined to the bedroom.
> 
> Hallway sex- Thats when the kids move out and now you just pass each other in the hallway flipping each other the bird!


 41 years 3 children 4 grand children. NA. A puppy, bag of M&M's ect keep kids busy for hours. When they get older the the key to the ATV even older car keys,
deer stand works, bike room pool area. Creativity solves all obstructions.
That dam dog was a problem last week wife fell over laughing when I ask where the heck are the M&M's, she figured out what I meant .


----------



## TG

Please tell me there's lot's of sex after 50


----------



## TG

Paris is ok... just another big loud Euro city, I've been to many. It's jam packed with turists and want-to-be residents, there are many migrantes who eye turistes and even are bold enough to touch purses and other personal belongings. Rite now there is a number of Morocco young men who are shaking a car in front of our hotel for fun and scream.. 
Am I not enjoying all the touristes trap places? I'm not, find it boring. 
I need forest, grass and water 

Also sorry, my English is only getting worze hers.


----------



## TG

I mean I will work back on my English in Canada... ugh


----------



## Redneck

Ain't a damn thing in Paris I want to see.


----------



## A Watchman

******* said:


> Ain't a damn thing in Paris I want to see.


Heard them folks don't bathe regular?


----------



## Redneck

A Watchman said:


> Heard them folks don't bathe regular?


Don't personally know about the Frenchies but we have friends from England who come to visit and he sure as all hell needs to take a damn bath. Yes, I too stink when I sweat but I take at least one shower a day... often two. What the hell they got against smelling nice?


----------



## Jammer Six

TG said:


> Please tell me there's lot's of sex after 50


Yes, there's a ton of sex after 50. And for some of it, you'll have a partner.


----------



## TG

Jammer Six said:


> Yes, there's a ton of sex after 50. And for some of it, you'll have a partner.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TG

Met an American couple at a small cafe (still in Paris) last night, they briefly heard me say something in English to the waiter who wanted to practice his English LOL
This couple is from somewhere in Missouri, visiting Paris for a week and basically jumped on me to force a friendly conversation, hoping I might be American, then they realized I had an accent and right away assumed I might be French and asked me if I'm from Quebec. I said that I currently live in Canada but not Quebec and they right away started making sure that I know that they just love socialist Canada and that neither of them voted for Trump haha.
They kept on moaning how embarrassed they were by Trump's actions.. blah blah blah and I was quiet through all that until they complained how Trump sold your country to the Russians! I chose this as my reason to ruin their silly tirade. 

ahhhh that was satisfying....

Politely told them how I feel about their beloved Demofart party, the Clintons, Obama and the idiotic "blame the Russians for everything" nonsense. They sat there with their jaws in their laps :vs_laugh: 
Then I ordered a shot of vodka and said a toast in English as I drank it: "to my Mother, RUSSIA!".


----------



## Sasquatch

TG said:


> Met an American couple at a small cafe (still in Paris) last night, they briefly heard me say something in English to the waiter who wanted to practice his English LOL
> This couple is from somewhere in Missouri, visiting Paris for a week and basically jumped on me to force a friendly conversation, hoping I might be American, then they realized I had an accent and right away assumed I might be French and asked me if I'm from Quebec. I said that I currently live in Canada but not Quebec and they right away started making sure that I know that they just love socialist Canada and that neither of them voted for Trump haha.
> They kept on moaning how embarrassed they were by Trump's actions.. blah blah blah and I was quiet through all that until they complained how Trump sold your country to the Russians! I chose this as my reason to ruin their silly tirade.
> 
> ahhhh that was satisfying....
> 
> Politely told them how I feel about their beloved Demofart party, the Clintons, Obama and the idiotic "blame the Russians for everything" nonsense. They sat there with their jaws in their laps :vs_laugh:
> Then I ordered a shot of vodka and said a toast in English as I drank it: "to my Mother, RUSSIA!".


That a girl! You make us proud.

Those were obviously apologists just following the lead of their Master Obama.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

Sasquatch said:


> That a girl! You make us proud.
> 
> Those were obviously apologists just following the lead of their Master Obama.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


haha thanks

Honestly, these idioti are everywhere


----------



## 23897

Sky stops broadcasting Fox News in UK
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-41087659

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## TG

******* said:


> Ain't a damn thing in Paris I want to see.


The women here are STUNNING, they're all very fit and understand fashion, love sitting at cafes and watching them walk by, so inspiring! You won't see them in sweats :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mereel Kestan

I have a lot of gear. But that just means I can barter easier.


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> The women here are STUNNING, they're all very fit and understand fashion, love sitting at cafes and watching them walk by, so inspiring! You won't see them in sweats :vs_laugh:


Well so are the gals at an Ole Miss home football game. All the college gals dress up, as do their dates. I love sitting in the stands watching them go by too. 

First game this Saturday. I think we will suck this year.


----------



## 23897

Jammer Six said:


> Yes, there's a ton of sex after 50. And for some of it, you'll have a partner.


They say good sex starts at 50. My pal says that that's rubbish as he knows he can good sex for only 30.

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## SGG

You can get it for free if you have the charisma


----------



## 23897

SGG said:


> You can get it for free if you have the charisma


Ah the old quantity v quality conundrum.

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Redneck

SGG said:


> You can get it for free if you have the charisma


I ain't got (Mississippi talk) none of that charisma but I found out a bottle of prosecco works wonders... even in your 60s.


----------



## SGG

To be honest you really don't even need charisma nowadays, or much else


----------



## Redneck

SGG said:


> To be honest you really don't even need charisma nowadays, or much else


I wouldn't know. I've been married to the same lady all my life. But as stated, alcohol helps.


----------



## 23897

******* said:


> I wouldn't know. I've been married to the same lady all my life. But as stated, alcohol helps.


I was at the pharmacy and asked the young lady: Do you sell Viagra?
She said: yes
I asked: can I get it over the counter?
"probably, if you take two of them" she said.

FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## SGG

******* said:


> I wouldn't know. I've been married to the same lady all my life. But as stated, alcohol helps.


I've been with my girlfriend for close to eight years. I'm very glad not to be out in that disease-ridden sea


----------



## Sasquatch

fangfarrier said:


> Sky stops broadcasting Fox News in UK
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-41087659
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


What would you say is the % of Liberals to Conservatives in your country?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Sasquatch said:


> What would you say is the % of Liberals to Conservatives in your country?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


About 50:50 at the moment but split by age. The younger generation are suffering from a liberal education. The recent voting came as a shock to the media as they predicted a liberal overthrow. As we know the younger generation tend to shout loudest but fail to get off their backsides and actually do something like go out and vote.

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Jammer Six

SGG said:


> You can get it for free if you have the charisma


Between my charisma and my money, I know exactly which one will get me laid.


----------



## SGG

Jammer Six said:


> Between my charisma and my money, I know exactly which one will get me laid.


Me too


----------



## Smitty901

41 years I have a partner I can count on. Would change nothing.


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> 41 years I have a partner I can count on. Would change nothing.


We're only hitting 29 years but I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## TG

fangfarrier said:


> I was at the pharmacy and asked the young lady: Do you sell Viagra?
> She said: yes
> I asked: can I get it over the counter?
> "probably, if you take two of them" she said.
> 
> FF
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901

On another note we must congratulate Mayor Rahm. He has once again set a record in Chicago. His secret plan to wipe out Blacks in Chicago is on track.
As he dance around signing can't touch this , can't touch this record.


----------



## tango

TG, Wife and I spent a few days in Paris couple years ago.
That is all I need, expensive, noisy, crowded as hell, and too many Muslimes!


----------



## TG

tango said:


> TG, Wife and I spent a few days in Paris couple years ago.
> That is all I need, expensive, noisy, crowded as hell, and too many Muslimes!


I found a way to enjoy some parts of Paris in my own way 

But yes, France is under invasion and they do not seem to care.


----------



## Robie

tango said:


> TG, Wife and I spent a few days in Paris couple years ago.
> That is all I need, expensive, noisy, crowded as hell, and too many Muslimes!


I don't eat ketchup on my steak.
When I was there, I ordered ketchup for my steak...just to piss 'em off.

I found Parisians to be quite....bumptious.


----------



## White Shadow

Smitty901 said:


> On another note we must congratulate Mayor Rahm. He has once again set a record in Chicago. His secret plan to wipe out Blacks in Chicago is on track.
> As he dance around signing can't touch this , can't touch this record.
> 
> View attachment 53194


It's early in the season yet, I have faith they can best that record before it turns cold.


----------



## TG

Robie said:


> I don't eat ketchup on my steak.
> When I was there, I ordered ketchup for my steak...just to piss 'em off.
> 
> I found Parisians to be quite....bumptious.


That is more than a little gross hahaha


----------



## 23897

Ketchup on steak? Surely you mean "Gentlemen's Red Relish"?


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## White Shadow

My wife called about an hour ago to let me know some daydreaming :vs_poop: rear ended her new car with some gusto. This would be the new car we bought because some inattentive :vs_poop: going too fast in a lot they weren't supposed to be in totaled the last one. I hate this damn state and all the POS zombies that inhabit it! :vs_mad:



For some unknown reason she didn't want me to come rip the other driver's arm off and beat him to death with it.


----------



## A Watchman

******* said:


> Well so are the gals at an Ole Miss home football game. All the college gals dress up, as do their dates. I love sitting in the stands watching them go by too.
> 
> First game this Saturday. I think we will suck this year.


YES !!!! One of the premier people watching events of the year, easily rivals a NASCAR race and the Kentucky Derby. The best weekend in Oxford Mississippi will be October 14th, against Vanderbilt for homecoming. Babes with big hair, big hats, and hot dresses ..... I cant remember what the guys wear. :vs_shocked: I will be there and YOU should too! The tailgate party in The Grove is unforgettable!


----------



## Redneck

A Watchman said:


> I will be there and YOU should too! The tailgate party in The Grove is unforgettable!


Well of course. I live about a half hour outside Oxford & have season tickets.


----------



## Smitty901

White Shadow said:


> It's early in the season yet, I have faith they can best that record before it turns cold.


 I am sure the Mayor and his COP will do everything they can to ensure they break the record.


----------



## A Watchman

******* said:


> Well of course. I live about a half hour outside Oxford & have season tickets.


Are you ready? Hell Yea! Damn Right!

Hotty Toddy, Gosh almighty
Who the hell are we, Hey!
Flim Flam, Bim Bam
Ole Miss, by damn!'

Well then .... I know damn good and well you have on occasion taken the hour and 20 minute drive north, to sample some Memphis ribs. Name your fav! Me, I discovered dry ribs and fell in love with them at Charles Vergos' Rendezvous.


----------



## Jammer Six

Tell me about dry ribs. Is that the kind with that black bark on them that I could eat for the rest of my life?


----------



## A Watchman

Jammer Six said:


> Tell me about dry ribs. Is that the kind with that black bark on them that I could eat for the rest of my life?


Yep, heavy dry rub .... definitely no messy bbq sauce, just juicy fall off the bone meat. Memphis Tennessee is famous for its many rib joints.


----------



## Jammer Six

Seattle rib joints are sort of weird-- they're all different, and some of them are ribs in pools of sauce.


----------



## Redneck

A Watchman said:


> Well then .... I know damn good and well you have on occasion taken the hour and 20 minute drive north, to sample some Memphis ribs. Name your fav! Me, I discovered dry ribs and fell in love with them at Charles Vergos' Rendezvous.


Rendezvous ribs are nice but too touristy for me plus I rarely go downtown. From what I understand, their ribs are more grilled than smoked, which gives them a real nice texture. I live about an hour from there & work even closer.

In Memphis, I'd say the best ribs are at Central BBQ but there are good ones all over. I too eat my ribs dry but when I do get them sauced, I prefer the South Carolina mustard based style... on the side. I find the typical Memphis sauce too sweet for my tastes. Plus, I actually prefer Texas style beef ribs & brisket more than pork which might sound sacrilegious coming from someone from the Memphis area. I just love that collagen in it that turns into the most wonderful gelatin when cooked properly. When in Dallas we love to go to Smoke. That being said, my youngest son can cook better brisket & beef ribs than any place I've ever been. Any good bbq must have a deep bark and must look burnt, which of course it isn't.


----------



## TG

White Shadow said:


> My wife called about an hour ago to let me know some daydreaming :vs_poop: rear ended her new car with some gusto. This would be the new car we bought because some inattentive :vs_poop: going too fast in a lot they weren't supposed to be in totaled the last one. I hate this damn state and all the POS zombies that inhabit it! :vs_mad:
> 
> For some unknown reason she didn't want me to come rip the other driver's arm off and beat him to death with it.


Oh no, sorry about the car. Hope your wife is ok.


----------



## 23897

White Shadow said:


> My wife called about an hour ago to let me know some daydreaming :vs_poop: rear ended her new car with some gusto. This would be the new car we bought because some inattentive :vs_poop: going too fast in a lot they weren't supposed to be in totaled the last one. I hate this damn state and all the POS zombies that inhabit it! :vs_mad:
> 
> For some unknown reason she didn't want me to come rip the other driver's arm off and beat him to death with it.


Ouch! Hope your wife is ok.

FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> I am sure the Mayor and his COP will do everything they can to ensure they break the record.


Do you think they'll think more gun control is the answer?

FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## 23897

******* said:


> Rendezvous ribs are nice but too touristy for me plus I rarely go downtown. From what I understand, their ribs are more grilled than smoked, which gives them a real nice texture. I live about an hour from there & work even closer.
> 
> In Memphis, I'd say the best ribs are at Central BBQ but there are good ones all over. I too eat my ribs dry but when I do get them sauced, I prefer the South Carolina mustard based style... on the side. I find the typical Memphis sauce too sweet for my tastes. Plus, I actually prefer Texas style beef ribs & brisket more than pork which might sound sacrilegious coming from someone from the Memphis area. I just love that collagen in it that turns into the most wonderful gelatin when cooked properly. When in Dallas we love to go to Smoke. That being said, my youngest son can cook better brisket & beef ribs than any place I've ever been. Any good bbq must have a deep bark and must look burnt, which of course it isn't.


You won't believe how hungry your post has made me! All we have here in Scotland is haggis with whisky sauce. I do love ribs. Whenever I go state-side it's the first dish I order.

FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Annie

White Shadow said:


> My wife called about an hour ago to let me know some daydreaming :vs_poop: rear ended her new car with some gusto. This would be the new car we bought because some inattentive :vs_poop: going too fast in a lot they weren't supposed to be in totaled the last one. I hate this damn state and all the POS zombies that inhabit it! :vs_mad:
> 
> For some unknown reason she didn't want me to come rip the other driver's arm off and beat him to death with it.


Sorry to hear that! Hope no one was hurt.


----------



## Redneck

fangfarrier said:


> You won't believe how hungry your post has made me!


Ha! Me too!



fangfarrier said:


> All we have here in Scotland is haggis with whisky sauce.


Like hell. My God, you have the most amazing salmon there and incredible cheeses. Granted, the haggis was rather odd but as a country boy, I loved the neeps & tatties plus we loved the fish supper with salt & vinegar and occasionally the sauce. Think we had the fish & chips for lunch in every small village we passed thru. I think Scotland might be the most beautiful country I have ever visited. I'm at home out in the country & your countryside is just breathtaking. I'd trade my ribs for your scenery any day. I could easily live on the Isle of Skye.


----------



## White Shadow

TG said:


> Oh no, sorry about the car. Hope your wife is ok.





fangfarrier said:


> Ouch! Hope your wife is ok.
> 
> FF


Probably should have mentioned that my wife and one son that were in the car were fine. Subaru Outbacks have high back seats and are built pretty darn stout. All those electronic sensors and the automatic braking system prevented her from being driven into the car in front of her without having her head whipped forward.

The idiot's Chevy continued to run just long enough to pull over to the side of the road and expired.


----------



## Smitty901

White Shadow said:


> Probably should have mentioned that my wife and one son that were in the car were fine. Subaru Outbacks have high back seats and are built pretty darn stout. All those electronic sensors and the automatic braking system prevented her from being driven into the car in front of her without having her head whipped forward.
> 
> The idiot's Chevy continued to run just long enough to pull over to the side of the road and expired.


 Hope everyone is ok .


----------



## Smitty901

Road trip today . My Niece had her second child and I just had to take a ride up and see him. Also a chance to rib my sister a bit about being a Grandmother for the second time. And my my mother about being a Great grand mother again.
Another healthy young child I will be apart of influencing for some years to come.


----------



## White Shadow

Smitty901 said:


> Hope everyone is ok .


The offspring has already forgotten it. The wife is a bit sore and a bit wigged out, but no damage.

Spent half my day on the phone getting things worked out so she wouldn't have to. Car is in for evaluation/repair, rental is in the garage and wife is in a hot bath with a book and chocolate. About as good as it's going to get.


----------



## Smitty901

New keyboard approved by local school board, will go nation wide.


----------



## admin

Public Service Announcement: Cricket is gumpy...

That is all. Carry on.


----------



## Robie

Cricket said:


> Public Service Announcement: Cricket is gumpy...
> 
> That is all. Carry on.


I'm sorry to hear that.

*



gumpy
A slow moving, clumsy, uncordinated, person,sometimes, obese and or chubby

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> Public Service Announcement: Cricket is gumpy...
> 
> That is all. Carry on.


(Slippy has no clue as to what in the heck "gumpy" means...:vs_worry


----------



## bigwheel

Who done it? Who are we against?


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> Public Service Announcement: Cricket is gumpy...
> 
> That is all. Carry on.


Okay .... help me out here ... if Cricket is really Gumpy .... who the hell is Cricket? Wait a minute .... How did Gumpy get in the mix?


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> Okay .... help me out here ... if Cricket is really Gumpy .... who the hell is Cricket? Wait a minute .... How did Grump get in the mix?


Careful, @Cricket can choose to identify as anyone Cricket chooses.

I was going to say she but Gumpy could be a male and saying she could be deemed as offensive. :vs_shocked:

I just realized that being old and trying to keep up with current standards is taxing to say the least.


----------



## A Watchman

inceptor said:


> Careful, @Cricket can choose to identify as anyone Cricket chooses.
> 
> I was going to say she but Gumpy could be a male and saying she could be deemed as offensive. :vs_shocked:
> 
> I just realized that being old and trying to keep up with current standards is taxing to say the least.


Remember folks .... liberalism is a disease, if you are not careful you can find yourself self identifying as some "other". Somebody get Cricket some help. NOW!


----------



## Boss Dog

Cricket said:


> Public Service Announcement: Cricket is gumpy...
> 
> That is all. Carry on.


Did you say gumpy, or...







?


----------



## Boss Dog

How do welfare glommers celebrate Labor Day?


----------



## TG

A bit of venting, just need to get this out of my system because I refuse to complain to anyone out loud..ever.

I'm SO SICK of government workers' abysmal work ethic, whether it's Russian, Ukrainian, Canadian or American government workers, I always encounter the very same lazy attittude and unreliable quality of work! Agghhh!!!
This is my LAST TIME signing a freaking contract to work with government employees. The money is amazing but it is not worth imploding my brain cells over. If I ever feel compelled to do this again, just please shoot me between the eyes.


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> A bit of venting, just need to get this out of my system because I refuse to complain to anyone out loud..ever.
> 
> I'm SO SICK of government workers' abysmal work ethic, whether it's Russian, Ukrainian, Canadian or American government workers, I always encounter the very same lazy attittude and unreliable quality of work! Agghhh!!!
> This is my LAST TIME signing a freaking contract to work with government employees. The money is amazing but it is not worth imploding my brain cells over. If I ever feel compelled to do this again, just please shoot me between the eyes.


Yep. Brain dead most likely liberal, has been my experience with Gov/State employees.


----------



## White Shadow

If a Canadian shoots you between the eyes, what kind of gift are they required to give you with the apology?


----------



## TG

White Shadow said:


> If a Canadian shoots you between the eyes, what kind of gift are they required to give you with the apology?


I think Americans have better aim lol


----------



## Smitty901

TG said:


> A bit of venting, just need to get this out of my system because I refuse to complain to anyone out loud..ever.
> 
> I'm SO SICK of government workers' abysmal work ethic, whether it's Russian, Ukrainian, Canadian or American government workers, I always encounter the very same lazy attittude and unreliable quality of work! Agghhh!!!
> This is my LAST TIME signing a freaking contract to work with government employees. The money is amazing but it is not worth imploding my brain cells over. If I ever feel compelled to do this again, just please shoot me between the eyes.


 You see why so many of us have little faith in Government.


----------



## tango

TG, government worker is an oxymoron--


----------



## Prepared One

I work with Cities and municipalities on regular basis and no truer words were spoken about bureaucrats that then this:



> Bureaucracy defends the status quo long past the time when the quo has lost its status.
> 
> Laurence J. Peter


----------



## Sasquatch

Yup....








@Kauboy


----------



## 23897

TG said:


> A bit of venting, just need to get this out of my system because I refuse to complain to anyone out loud..ever.
> 
> I'm SO SICK of government workers' abysmal work ethic, whether it's Russian, Ukrainian, Canadian or American government workers, I always encounter the very same lazy attittude and unreliable quality of work! Agghhh!!!
> This is my LAST TIME signing a freaking contract to work with government employees. The money is amazing but it is not worth imploding my brain cells over. If I ever feel compelled to do this again, just please shoot me between the eyes.


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## TG

lol @fangfarrier OUCH


----------



## Smitty901

Trump use child labor at WH. CNN reports

11-year-old Frank does a 'great job' mowing White House lawn | Fox News


----------



## TG

Smitty901 said:


> Trump use child labor at WH. CNN reports
> 
> 11-year-old Frank does a 'great job' mowing White House lawn | Fox News


Good for him!!!
That's how my 9 year-old daughter makes most of her money, she gets paid $20 per lawn, sometimes more if it's a big lawn, her total this Summer is almost $200 and she puts it all in her savings account. My 12 year-old babysits and visits people's pets while they're on vacation, she's up to $800 for this Summer lol
Kids need to work hard in order to understand the value of money.


----------



## Smitty901

Windows 10 features build 1709 is out and proceeded to crash my computer big time. To much crap at one time is part of their problem.


----------



## SOCOM42

Smitty901 said:


> Windows 10 features build 1709 is out and proceeded to crash my computer big time. To much crap at one time is part of their problem.


I had 10, nothing but trouble.

I don't do much with this thing, just buy shop stuff, bother all here and read insane postings by different news agencies .

I am using Windows 7 Pro, works great and it comes free with the computers which I buy one of a year.

Just got a reconditioned HP ProBook 6455b, cost $165.00 in the door, went on the shelf for when I physically break this one.

HD goes through a degausser then a date with one handgun or another.

Use to degauss the floppy discs when the were current storage.

After degaussing, nothing is recoverable from them. nothing there, just don't want anybody snooping, CD's are burned in stove.

Anything important is committed to memory, If I forget, it won't matter.

Some stuff is crypto done in the same manner as SAC go codes.

Need the book, and only I know where it is.

Kid has all the advanced computer stuff I bought her, along with a lot of software including CG.

Cost me six grand for the stuff, mass storage twin screens, no games but everything to build a web sight or artwork.


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> Yup....
> 
> View attachment 53930
> 
> @Kauboy


Uh, this is the same guy who signed the Brady Bill, right?


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> Uh, this is the same guy who signed the Brady Bill, right?


 Nobody is prefect. But it was Bill Clinton the signed it. NOV 30 1993.


----------



## Winston Smith

We all remember things a bit differently, don't we?

I remember Reagan getting us Marines new Infantry weapons in the mid 80's. M16A2, SAW M249, M60E3, SMAW Recoiless. I felt the love.
Buy me a new rifle, you are my friend. Forever.


----------



## Smitty901

Chick-fil-a once wife and I were restricted to enjoy chick-fil-a to times when we were on road trips on the bike. I found out yesterday they now have one in Madison WI. 50 miles away from us. While I have no use for Madison most of the time we will be riding to chick-fil-a.


----------



## Mish

I'm losing my mind!! I've researched about 30 online colleges in the last 24 hours. 
Oh, btw, I'm gong back to school!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Winston Smith said:


> We all remember things a bit differently, don't we?
> 
> I remember Reagan getting us Marines new Infantry weapons in the mid 80's. M16A2, SAW M249, M60E3, SMAW Recoiless. I felt the love.
> Buy me a new rifle, you are my friend. Forever.


I remember the pay raises.

On the other hand, I also remember amnesty.


----------



## A Watchman

Mish said:


> I'm losing my mind!! I've researched about 30 online colleges in the last 24 hours.
> Oh, btw, I'm gong back to school!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Let me know where you decide!


----------



## Smitty901

Winston Smith said:


> We all remember things a bit differently, don't we?
> 
> I remember Reagan getting us Marines new Infantry weapons in the mid 80's. M16A2, SAW M249, M60E3, SMAW Recoiless. I felt the love.
> Buy me a new rifle, you are my friend. Forever.


 There is no doubt what so ever that Bill Clinton signed the Brady Bill . I remember that fight well. before it went into effect I bought a number of SKS and Ak47's He signed it NOV 30 1993. he was also the reason you could not buy a M9 you had to buy a 92SF that has a minor difference. He is the one that destroyed 45 colts and M1 rifles to stop them from being sold to the public.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> There is no doubt what so ever that Bill Clinton signed the Brady Bill . I remember that fight well. before it went into effect I bought a number of SKS and Ak47's He signed it NOV 30 1993. he was also the reason you could not buy a M9 you had to buy a 92SF that has a minor difference. He is the one that destroyed 45 colts and M1 rifles to stop them from being sold to the public.


When was it that new automatics were outlawed?


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> When was it that new automatics were outlawed?


 National Firearms Act (NFA) 1934 I am sure no one we know well was around to sign it. They are not outlawed only regulated . Of course every sense then there have been changes back and forth. Transfers of Automatic weapons made before 1986 are now prohibited. Lot of hoops to jump through but if you have the time and money you can get one. The of course you have a lot of compliance issues to deal with.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> National Firearms Act (NFA) 1934 I a sure no one we know well was around to sign it. Not as much called a ban as a it was a regulation.


No, that didn't outlaw the selling of new automatics to the public. It regulated them, making it necessary to buy the stamp and all that goes with it.

You might remember back before 1986 (May or June), you saw autos in gun stores. Afterward, new autos weren't sold to the public. You can still buy an auto, if you find someone who already owns one and you are willing to pay the price they demand.

Why do I remember this? Because my dumbass self bought a MAC-11, which I sold back to the store right after launching 30 rounds in three seconds in their indoor range. It seemed like a moronic concept.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> No, that didn't outlaw the selling of new automatics to the public. It regulated them, making it necessary to buy the stamp and all that goes with it.
> 
> You might remember back before 1986 (May or June), you saw autos in gun stores. Afterward, new autos weren't sold to the public. You can still buy an auto, if you find someone who already owns one and you are willing to pay the price they demand.
> 
> Why do I remember this? Because my dumbass self bought a MAC-11, which I sold back to the store right after launching 30 rounds in three seconds in their indoor range. It seemed like a moronic concept.


 That is what I said . They are not really outlawed no only regulated. yes the MAC11 was a joke and waste of money. Brady bill limited many of the weapons based only on appearance rather than function.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> That is what I said . They are not really outlawed no only regulated. yes the MAC11 was a joke and waste of money. Brady bill limited many of the weapons based only on appearance rather than function.


No, what you said was that they were regulated, along with other items, since 1934. That is correct. What I said was that since 1986, you can't go to the local gun shop and buy a new automatic. See the difference?

We referred to this as the "Brady Bill," while trying to figure out why new autos were being outlawed, even though Reagan was not shot with one.


----------



## Jammer Six

Mish said:


> I'm losing my mind!! I've researched about 30 online colleges in the last 24 hours.
> Oh, btw, I'm gong back to school!!


I got my degree when I was 48. One of the most enjoyable things I've ever done. I actually enjoyed the traditional classes more than the online classes.


----------



## Mish

Jammer Six said:


> I got my degree when I was 48. One of the most enjoyable things I've ever done. I actually enjoyed the traditional classes more than the online classes.


 I'm 40 and going back! I'm excited but scared.

And good for you!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

No fan of TV , cable, Netflix of any other name you call it for the most part. However to everything there can be exceptions. One show I like and have some you record it so I can watch it is Forged in Fire. Looking forward to some new ones on the way.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> No, what you said was that they were regulated, along with other items, since 1934. That is correct. What I said was that since 1986, you can't go to the local gun shop and buy a new automatic. See the difference?
> 
> We referred to this as the "Brady Bill," while trying to figure out why new autos were being outlawed, even though Reagan was not shot with one.


 The Brady Bill was not about Reagan It was about Tom Brady . Liberal did not give a dam about Reagan being shot. It was an opportunity and nothing more . We suffered under it a long time. Bet it is coming back and even worst when it does. Just a madder of time.
The claim was a back round check would have prevent it. But that was BS. Still is DA's do not prosecute large numbers of protect class people even now that acquire guns illegally. So back round checks have done little. That is what they want , so now they can claim a full all out ban is what is needed. 
Brady bill is an example of how once the door is opened , they will take it to what ever limits they can get away with. They almost outlaw all rifle rounds . But a few in congress noticed the wording.


----------



## admin

“Throughout life people will make you mad, disrespect you and treat you bad. Let God deal with the things they do, cause hate in your heart will consume you too.” 
― Will Smith


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> "Throughout life people will make you mad, disrespect you and treat you bad. Let God deal with the things they do, cause hate in your heart will consume you too."
> ― Will Smith


Well look what the cat done gone and drug in ..... how ya been Cricket?


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Well look what the cat done gone and drug in ..... how ya been Cricket?


Crazy busy as usual.

My heart is breaking for the Sutherland Springs community. The tiny country church is about 27 miles from me.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> Crazy busy as usual.
> 
> My heart is breaking for the Sutherland Springs community. The tiny country church is about 27 miles from me.


Yes, I stand in prayer for all of the Church parties, their families, and the assailer who let the darkness make him a pawn.


----------



## MisterMills357

Cricket said:


> Crazy busy as usual.
> 
> My heart is breaking for the Sutherland Springs community. The tiny country church is about 27 miles from me.


The churches must arm themselves, it is sad that it has come to that, but it has.


----------



## Mish

I'm at the garage waiting for my car and this is what is on the tv...









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston Smith

/\ Mish, what can we say. It's clear that our society is probably past the point of no return. That's why we all do what we do.
Someone will have to clean-up their mess, after it's over.

Anyway, I should probably go clear our raised beds now. The weather isn't getting any better.


----------



## Smitty901

The teacher does become the student. For many years I instructed soldiers in marksmanship. I was pretty darn good at it. Those days are behind me. Time has changed the things that we held as the right way or even the only way. With a Son that has been a master gunner instructor for many years, he never passes on school Dad. He does so with respect while no yielding to Dad. Long conversation this morning with him and the subject of Hold for point of aim came up. He went into a madder of fact explanation of the bottom hold for target engagement vs center mass. At one time we used iron sights most of the time. Iron sight meant range was limited by natural eye sight. Those days are over. Weather it be reflex sights or scopes scopes iron is now in the back seat.
The goal is always to make the soldier a better , More accurate, and faster at target engagement . Zeroing for a bottom of target hold gives you a faster sight picture and a clearer aim point . I understood what he was getting at because it is something we used in away with hold under. I sat here a bit and picked out a few range stakes, worked on it. Next will be getting out a putting rounds down range.
I ask him what he used for a aim point when shooting the 5.56 at 1000 yards. He said one full target high. Keep in mind the 5.56 would likely not do much if any real damage at that range. The longest I had ever done with .223/5.56 was 800 and that was years ago. He bet me dinner for the whole family he will hit 1000 yards with the AR10. I think I'm buying.


----------



## Smitty901

Long night. Sat with a 9 year old granddaughter all night. Her other Grandmother has COPD bad on oxygen 24/7 . Years of smoking are killing her and she may not make it much longer. Payton has CP and if you know much about it, it can cause their emotions to to go wild. Dreams of losing her Grandmother put her over the edge last night. She just a while ago fell into a sleep from being wore out from worry.
There is nothing you can really do but sit and hold them. It hurts to see her in pain.


----------



## 7515

Me and Mrs frogs had our two grand babies and their dog spend the night with us. 
I’d forgotten how active little kids are in the middle of the night while they are sleeping. 
Good times. Now to cook breakfast for the whole crew. Oldest granddaughter (6) is going to help make biscuits.


----------



## A Watchman

Smitty901 said:


> Long night. Sat with a 9 year old granddaughter all night. Her other Grandmother has COPD bad on oxygen 24/7 . Years of smoking are killing her and she may not make it much longer. Payton has CP and if you know much about it, it can cause their emotions to to go wild. Dreams of losing her Grandmother put her over the edge last night. She just a while ago fell into a sleep from being wore out from worry.
> There is nothing you can really do but sit and hold them. It hurts to see her in pain.


The words of an awesome grandfather. My prayers and respect are yours Smitty.


----------



## Boss Dog

Prayers for Smitty & family.

gun show this coming weekend, self-debating whether to go.


----------



## yooper_sjd

When you look through all sub forum threads and see posts "started by TGus" and you run in fear.........................


----------



## Alteredstate

I want to use my new duck boat t go fishing for Steele head.


----------



## 7515

Alteredstate said:


> I want to use my new duck boat t go fishing for Steele head.


What's a duck boat ?


----------



## maine_rm

This my friend is a duck boat!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DUKW


----------



## Michael_Js

maine_rm said:


> This my friend is a duck boat!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DUKW


Nope, these are duck boats!










Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Sasquatch

If anyone is looking for something to watch and you are into tech Black Mirror on Netflix may be for you.

It's like the Twilight Zone but every story is related to technology today and how it can be both good and bad.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

maine_rm said:


> This my friend is a duck boat!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DUKW


 We have a lot of those here at The Dells. I think they were referring to a duck hunting boat. Often a flat bottom or shallow V bottom . Used around here in mashes for hunting Duck.


----------



## maine_rm

Jon boat?


----------



## Alteredstate




----------



## Alteredstate




----------



## 23897

I may be getting old, but I can still spot safety violations. This man has no hard hat, no safety glasses, no hearing protection and no gloves!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

fangfarrier said:


> I may be getting old, but I can still spot safety violations. This man has no hard hat, no safety glasses, no hearing protection and no gloves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ahhhh!! and no pee pee


----------



## 23897

TG said:


> Ahhhh!! and no pee pee


You have a one track mind TG! Keep it up, we love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

MY Dog, this evening for dinner I made a Venison Meatloaf. Dog watched every move I made. When eating dinner he watch us the whole time. I chopped some up and mixed it in with his dog food. The command eat and away he went picking each peace of dog food out setting it a side from the venison then he went nuts on it.


----------



## Boss Dog

Well boys and girls, it's 3:00 AM, again. Can't sleep and guess what? That's right, it's taste test time on America's Test Kitchen. Say that five times real fast.
The winner of the soy sauce taste test was none other than...
∆
∆
Yes, it's Kikkoman! An American made product, who'd a' thunk it?! They said it is one of the very few American made that is really aged, for 6-8 months. Most made in the USA are processed with a petroleum derivative called hexane and then artificially aged in just a few days using hydrochloric acid, YUMMY! 
Now who's hungry for Chinese?!!


----------



## StratMaster

Boss Dog said:


> Well boys and girls, it's 3:00 AM, again. Can't sleep and guess what? That's right, it's taste test time on America's Test Kitchen. Say that five times real fast.
> The winner of the soy sauce taste test was none other than...
> ∆
> ∆
> Yes, it's Kikkoman! An American made product, who'd a' thunk it?! They said it is one of the very few American made that is really aged, for 6-8 months. Most made in the USA are processed with a petroleum derivative called hexane and then artificially aged in just a few days using hydrochloric acid, YUMMY!
> Now who's hungry for Chinese?!!


Sleep has always been over rated Boss Doggy!
The only two things great about being old and retired: 1) discounts 2) I can stay up every night till 3 or 4 and get up at noon.


----------



## Smitty901

StratMaster said:


> Sleep has always been over rated Boss Doggy!
> The only two things great about being old and retired: 1) discounts 2) I can stay up every night till 3 or 4 and get up at noon.


 Being retired means I don't have to do anything. Every ones then knows you do the things you do because you want to.
An enjoyable retirement means the plan worked.


----------



## Boss Dog

Well, I'm not retired, I still have to work. Just changed from 3rd to 2nd shift and it's doing a number on my sleep pattern, which was never good.


----------



## Jammer Six

I'm working today-- Swiftsure is next week, and we need freeze dried food. And pants.


----------



## StratMaster

Boss Dog said:


> Well, I'm not retired, I still have to work. Just changed from 3rd to 2nd shift and it's doing a number on my sleep pattern, which was never good.


I feel your pain. I put in 25 years on the graveyard shift (and sometimes swing). In addition, one has to try and be a day person for the family on weekends. It can ruin ya...


----------



## SOCOM42

StratMaster said:


> Sleep has always been over rated Boss Doggy!
> The only two things great about being old and retired: 1) discounts 2) I can stay up every night till 3 or 4 and get up at noon.


I started my business in 1982 because I was sick of being bitched at for being late all the time.

I got to my shop three hours later than when working for others.

My day crew opened for seven AM every day, I closed it anywhere from five until midnight,

except when we were operating 24/7 during the gulf war, pushing out product to fight the war with.

For twelve years now I get up anywhere from seven to noon time, just when I feel like it.

I still work in the shop part time every other day, I mostly enjoy it, and the money is real good.

Going to sleep time is a matter of if there is a good movie on or not.

Tomorrow kid and I will go out back with a subgun and G17 for her to practice with.

Next trip will be with AK's and 100 yard targets.

Retirement is good, aging sucks.


----------



## StratMaster

Man I am wiped... good thing I don't hafta WORK for a living anymore, I'd be in some trouble. Three trips to the dump today, spring cleaning. As my old man used to sing back in the day...

To da dump, :vs_music: to da dump, :vs_music: to the dump dump DUMP!


----------



## Boss Dog

I've posted this somewhere before, maybe here. A little reminder of where this world is headed doesn't hurt, unless you're one of those enjoying the ride.
.
.
"What we want is a man of sufficient stature to hold the alliances of all people and to lift us out of the economic morass into which we are sinking. Send us such a man, and be he god or devil, we will receive him." Henri Spaak.
Prime Minister of Belgium in 1938-39, 1947-49. Planner for the European Economic Community (EEC) (later the EU). Secretary-General of NATO from 1957 to 1961.

1 John 4:3 And every spirit that confesseth not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is not of God: and this is that spirit of antichrist, whereof ye have heard that it should come; and even now already is it in the world.


----------



## MisterMills357

Boss Dog said:


> I've posted this somewhere before, maybe here. A little reminder of where this world is headed doesn't hurt, unless you're one of those enjoying the ride.
> .
> .
> "What we want is a man of sufficient stature to hold the alliances of all people and to lift us out of the economic morass into which we are sinking. *Send us such a man, and be he god or devil, we will receive him." *Henri Spaak.
> Prime Minister of Belgium in 1938-39, 1947-49. Planner for the European Economic Community (EEC) (later the EU). Secretary-General of NATO from 1957 to 1961.
> 
> 1 John 4:3 And every spirit that confesseth not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is not of God: and this is that spirit of antichrist, whereof ye have heard that it should come; and even now already is it in the world.


Sad but true, the world would accept him, even if he is a devil. And they will get their chance when antichrist shows up; I am certain that the world will have a happy fit; and make him their king, and their great god, as fast as they can.


----------



## yooper_sjd

What was I thinking starting the grill with a gallon of gasoline................................................... Need to replace some windows now.











yes I had a few beers


----------



## StratMaster

This won't mean much to you younger guys, but every old curmudgeon here will know what I'm saying.
I'm sitting here, sipping a big mug of hot V8, and merely grateful for having a good energetic and pain-free day!
We old ones start collecting problems which only get worse: I have a heart arrhythmia which can sometimes flatten me. A Hiatal hernia with reflux and associated pain. A neurological disorder which can make walking very difficult. Knees half shot. Joint pain of course. Pretty good case of emphysema. Sleep apnea. When several of these are standing on your neck at the same time, it's hard to get your wheels up off the runway.
Still, every once in awhile you wake up feeling almost like your old self... like I have today! I am getting on my bicycle, getting out into this beautiful sunny day, and heading along the river to the next town... just because it feels good!


----------



## MisterMills357

StratMaster said:


> This won't mean much to you younger guys, but every old curmudgeon here will know what I'm saying.
> I'm sitting here, sipping a big mug of hot V8, and merely grateful for having a good energetic and pain-free day!
> We old ones start collecting problems which only get worse: I have a heart arrhythmia which can sometimes flatten me. A Hiatal hernia with reflux and associated pain. A neurological disorder which can make walking very difficult. Knees half shot. Joint pain of course. Pretty good case of emphysema. Sleep apnea. When several of these are standing on your neck at the same time, it's hard to get your wheels up off the runway.
> Still, every once in awhile you wake up feeling almost like your old self... like I have today! I am getting on my bicycle, getting out into this beautiful sunny day, and heading along the river to the next town... just because it feels good!


I can relate, I am riven with things that went haywire; like hypertension and diabetes. The newest torment has been hip joint pain, and IT HURTS! I take 4 tylenols at a time to ease it. So far I only have to do that 1 or 2 times a day. But, the pain will get worse, it is inevitable.


----------



## hawgrider

Pain is merely a sign you're still alive.


----------



## Smitty901

The racoon that worked hard to get in and kill two of my Grandsons chickens yesterday night. Has been taken into custody . It will be executed this morning. It you have 1 racoon you have many more .


----------



## A Watchman

StratMaster said:


> This won't mean much to you younger guys, but every old curmudgeon here will know what I'm saying.
> I'm sitting here, sipping a big mug of hot V8, and merely grateful for having a good energetic and pain-free day!
> We old ones start collecting problems which only get worse: I have a heart arrhythmia which can sometimes flatten me. A Hiatal hernia with reflux and associated pain. A neurological disorder which can make walking very difficult. Knees half shot. Joint pain of course. Pretty good case of emphysema. Sleep apnea. When several of these are standing on your neck at the same time, it's hard to get your wheels up off the runway.
> Still, every once in awhile you wake up feeling almost like your old self... like I have today! I am getting on my bicycle, getting out into this beautiful sunny day, and heading along the river to the next town... just because it feels good!


You warm up your V8? Interesting &#8230;. I used to drink some of the spicy V8. Good stuff.


----------



## hawgrider

A Watchman said:


> You warm up your V8? Interesting &#8230;. I used to drink some of the spicy V8. Good stuff.


V8 makes a good "red eye" (V8 and a beer) makes a good bloody Mary too just add Vodka.


----------



## Prepared One

hawgrider said:


> V8 makes a good "red eye" (V8 and a beer) makes a good bloody Mary too just add Vodka.


Plus a little hot sauce, celery salt, and pepper. Used to love a good Bloody Mary after a night out of ....um...well, you know.....carousing, drinking, and chasing women. :devil:


----------



## hawgrider

Prepared One said:


> *Plus a little hot sauce, celery salt, and pepper.* Used to love a good Bloody Mary after a night out of ....um...well, you know.....carousing, drinking, and chasing women. :devil:


Exactly how I make them.


----------



## StratMaster

A Watchman said:


> You warm up your V8? Interesting &#8230;. I used to drink some of the spicy V8. Good stuff.


Yeah... I'm one of those guys who tends to drink way too much coffee. I now enjoy a couple of hot mugs of V8 every day, and it reduces my coffee intake. You can also have a hot mug for lunch and reduce your caloric intake for the day. I buy the low sodium variety, as it still tastes very salty to me.


----------



## Smitty901

Two grandchildren wife and 1 son heading to Chicago for a couple days to visits Museums. Last 2 months have been a lot of grandpa running with Grandchildren . So I am taking a pass on this trip. 5 minutes after they leave I am firing up one of the bikes and going for a ride. Might even ride to Chicago and have dinner with them. Getting some solo riding in .

PS: V8 with a little Cajun seasoning warmed up is a great wake up call.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Smitty901 said:


> Two grandchildren wife and 1 son heading to Chicago for a couple days to visits Museums. Last 2 months have been a lot of grandpa running with Grandchildren . So I am taking a pass on this trip. 5 minutes after they leave I am firing up one of the bikes and going for a ride. Might even ride to Chicago and have dinner with them. Getting some solo riding in .
> 
> PS: V8 with a little Cajun seasoning warmed up is a great wake up call.


look out for the ANTIFA planned BS on the 4th - most likely they'll make a try at Navy Pier and the Lakeshore vs the deserted usual Michigan Ave and State Plaza area .... also the CPD had quite the problem on Memorial Day with the ghetto trash causing trouble at the Lakefront >>>> CPD is probably ready but you never know what they'll try this time >>> the Mad Hatter Priest has a bug up his azz for some reason ....


----------



## Malcom Renolds

Illini Warrior said:


> look out for the ANTIFA planned BS on the 4th - most likely they'll make a try at Navy Pier and the Lakeshore vs the deserted usual Michigan Ave and State Plaza area .... also the CPD had quite the problem on Memorial Day with the ghetto trash causing trouble at the Lakefront >>>> CPD is probably ready but you never know what they'll try this time >>> the Mad Hatter Priest has a bug up his azz for some reason ....


AND yet ANOTHER reason IL SUCKS. LOL.


----------



## White Shadow

Illini Warrior said:


> the Mad Hatter Priest has a bug up his azz for some reason ....


He is always in that state. That guy needs to just go the heck away. Forever.


----------



## Illini Warrior

White Shadow said:


> He is always in that state. That guy needs to just go the heck away. Forever.


if you're talking Obammy - not him - he rarely is in the area .... this is a crazy rogue Roman Catholic priest that the church lets run around causing all kinds of grief >>>> usually he keeps most of crap attacking other parishes and priests - an archbishop on occasion .... when the crazy gets bad enough he loads up the black neighborhood around his parish and road trips - next weekend they plan on a picnic on the Dan Ryan Exway >>>>>

https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/f...-move-july-7-protest-march-dan-ryan-shutdown/


----------



## MisterMills357

*The Declaration Of Independence.*

When in the course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed.

That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed.

But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security. Such has been the patient sufferance of these Colonies; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former Systems of Government. The history of the present King of Great Britain is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these States. To prove this, let Facts be submitted to a candid world. [Continued at ABC News] 

https://abcnews.go.com/US/fourth_july/full-text-declaration-independence/story?id=13976396


----------



## Jammer Six

So... what?

You're suggesting the United States declare independence? [chuckle...]


----------



## White Shadow

Illini Warrior said:


> if you're talking Obammy - not him - he rarely is in the area .... this is a crazy rogue Roman Catholic priest that the church lets run around causing all kinds of grief >>>> usually he keeps most of crap attacking other parishes and priests - an archbishop on occasion .... when the crazy gets bad enough he loads up the black neighborhood around his parish and road trips - next weekend they plan on a picnic on the Dan Ryan Exway >>>>>
> 
> https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/f...-move-july-7-protest-march-dan-ryan-shutdown/


I knew you were referring to Father Phony, the hypocrite with the armed bodyguard recently arrested for handling a gun in public and then found to have a several month expired FOID card and several month denied security guard license renewal due to failure to pay child support. The guy who shouts about how all the violence in Chicago is all the fault of Chuck's gun shop and is caught on video screaming into a megaphone about how they are going to "snuff out" the owner of the gun shop.

Yeah, he's a piece of work.


----------



## Smitty901

Illini Warrior said:


> look out for the ANTIFA planned BS on the 4th - most likely they'll make a try at Navy Pier and the Lakeshore vs the deserted usual Michigan Ave and State Plaza area .... also the CPD had quite the problem on Memorial Day with the ghetto trash causing trouble at the Lakefront >>>> CPD is probably ready but you never know what they'll try this time >>> the Mad Hatter Priest has a bug up his azz for some reason ....


 I would not want to trade places with any activist that messed with the grandchildren or his mother. It will not end well for them.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Smitty901 said:


> I would not want to trade places with any activist that messed with the grandchildren or his mother. It will not end well for them.


tell your family not to leave that Lakefront strip until they are at McCormick Place or farther north - if Lakeshore Drive got jammed it's better to wait it out than to head west - the cops sometimes try to detour but won't provide security all the way to the exway ...


----------



## Smitty901

Big day today. Mischler's Harley/BMW 60 years owned by same family. A place we have done business with for a longtime. Great day to ride and be there. But life will make me take the VAN. Two grandchildren with me today. Wheel chair will not fit with both Grandchildren on the sidecar. So Van it is. Payton suggested we tie the Wheel chair on the back ride . Scary part is I gave it some though.


----------



## Smitty901

We did not stay real long , good food. As always music a bit loud.


----------



## Entryteam

Whatever went wrong with preparations A-G?


----------



## StratMaster

Posting this pretty much everywhere, in case it helps find this jackass!


----------



## Jammer Six

It's official. _Image_ took first in her class in Swiftsure.


----------



## The Resister

Jammer Six said:


> So... what?
> 
> You're suggesting the United States declare independence? [chuckle...]


We're too much of a dependent nation to do that.


----------



## The Tourist

The Resister said:


> We're too much of a dependent nation to do that.


I was trying to think of the proper response to this epithet, but in the end I realized you were right.

We are now seeing trucks marked "III." It means that even in the Revolutionary War only 3% of the men fought. You could buy your way out of Union Army during the Civil War.

My point is that these men were better than our present generation. Sure, some would fight, but not as we remember history.


----------



## The Resister

The Tourist said:


> I was trying to think of the proper response to this epithet, but in the end I realized you were right.
> 
> We are now seeing trucks marked "III." It means that even in the Revolutionary War only 3% of the men fought. You could buy your way out of Union Army during the Civil War.
> 
> My point is that these men were better than our present generation. Sure, some would fight, but not as we remember history.


If we only knew what it would take to get the current generation off their backsides and interested in the future of this country, we'd be the richest people in the world. In September, our church becomes fully functional and our plan is to help the downtrodden to get back on their feet. Maybe in those who have lost hope we will find someone looking for the tools to become self sufficient.

Everywhere you go there are a lot of talkers, but not many doers. The talkers talk and the doers do. My only concern with the III% guys is that they think hard about which Constitution they are wanting to protect: the "_living Constitution_" or the Constitution as originally written and intended.


----------



## The Tourist

The Resister said:


> My only concern with the III% guys is that they think hard about which Constitution they are wanting to protect: the "_living Constitution_" or the Constitution as originally written and intended.


I usually see the decal on F-150s and dualies. My guess is that the symbol is held by ********. I have an F-150, and regard myself as a "strict constructionist." The idea that our rights are "living" signifies to me that they can be re-worded as the left decides.


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> I usually see the decal on F-150s and dualies. My guess is that the symbol is held by ********. I have an F-150, and regard myself as a "strict constructionist." The idea that our rights are "living" signifies to me that they can be re-worded as the left decides.


 We were give a path to amended , up even change the Constitution. For darn good reason it is not easy. It was never intended to be done by some Judge with an agenda.


----------



## Jammer Six

"The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise. Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer rise when elders enter the room. They contradict their parents, chatter before company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs, and tyrannize their teachers. "-- Attributed to Socrates by Plato


----------



## inceptor

Jammer Six said:


> "The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise. Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer rise when elders enter the room. They contradict their parents, chatter before company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs, and tyrannize their teachers. "-- Attributed to Socrates by Plato


So now I guess your saying that's acceptable?


----------



## Jammer Six

inceptor said:


> So now I guess your saying that's acceptable?


That made my day.


----------



## inceptor

Jammer Six said:


> That made my day.


Happy to oblige.


----------



## Elvis

Jammer Six said:


> "The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise. Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer rise when elders enter the room. They contradict their parents, chatter before company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs, and tyrannize their teachers. "-- Attributed to Socrates by Plato


Seems that things haven't changed. 
Good Quote


----------



## The Resister

Elvis said:


> Seems that things haven't changed.
> Good Quote


Most of it has to do with the cycle of history we are in


----------



## Jammer Six

No it doesn't.

The modern purpose of the quote is to demonstrate that some things have never changed, and never will.


----------



## Smitty901

Son in law purchased a dozer for doing clean up work on the farm. Being cheap he got one that needed work , work he can do . I am going to have a new toy to play with. Yes I do know how to run one.


----------



## admin

Please let it be camping season soon.

I am soooooooooooooo done with summer.


----------



## Denton

Cricket said:


> Please let it be camping season soon.
> 
> I am soooooooooooooo done with summer.


I've been done with it since it started.


----------



## admin

For some reason, I have struggled more with the heat this year.

I reckon I will get used to it right about the time it falls to 70 degrees and I am freezing again.


----------



## The Tourist

For me it was the humidity. It would take Susan Anton, a banana daiquiri, the latest issue of Knives Illustrated and the 3.73 Annie lost to me playing five-card-draw to get me to leave the A/C of this house!


----------



## Jammer Six

WTB: two ounces of snot that isn't liquid and will stay in my nose.

I hate both spring and summer.


----------



## Annie

It's nice and cool here in Vermont.


The Tourist said:


> For me it was the humidity. It would take Susan Anton, a banana daiquiri, the latest issue of Knives Illustrated and the 3.73 Annie lost to me playing five-card-draw to get me to leave the A/C of this house!


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

I am as well ready for a break in the heat. I am accustomed to the Texas heat but this year it seems to be kicking my ass.


----------



## bigwheel

Yep...its been hotter than two rats fornicating in a wool sock.


----------



## soyer38301

But why does it have to my sock? ;grin


bigwheel said:


> Yep...its been hotter than two rats fornicating in a wool sock.


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher

Seems like when I was a kid, summer was for camping... Did things change and nobody notified me? Besides Summer is when the kids are out of school, and the dults go on vacation with the brats.
*
Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> I am as well ready for a break in the heat. I am accustomed to the Texas heat but this year it seems to be kicking my ass.


Hmmm &#8230;&#8230;. air conditioner in that sales rep truck gone out, huh? :devil:


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Hmmm &#8230;&#8230;. air conditioner in that sales rep truck gone out, huh? :devil:


Hah......Air conditioning? No AC on my company moped painted purple with pink saddle bags except the breeze in my face. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901

Well the CAT upstaged the Dog. 10 year old Grandson won a blue ribbion for obedience with my Dog for the fair but the Cat won Grand Champion . Of course the Cat did not have to do much but behave and look good.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> Well the CAT upstaged the Dog. 10 year old Grandson won a blue ribbion for obedience with my Dog for the fair but the Cat won Grand Champion . Of course the Cat did not have to do much but behave and look good.


----------



## bigwheel

Robie said:


> Why are liberals so hell-bent on letting muslims in our country when liberal ideology and ways are some of the biggest targets of muslims?


Liberals and Muslims play together well because both groups are children of the Devil and share remarkably similar theologies. For example in both religions lying..cheating..raping and murdering is just fine as long as it advances their overall agenda.


----------



## Smitty901

I am back. As some of you know I am on an RF connection. Big storms took every thing out. But back up and running not. What did I miss ?


----------



## Jammer Six

Well, Denton is dead, Rice Paddy Daddy is "taking some time off", and they're going to make me a mod.


----------



## 23897

Jammer Six said:


> Well, Denton is dead, Rice Paddy Daddy is "taking some time off", and they're going to make me a mod.


And the rest of us have come out of the closet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Chance encounter on a rode trip.

Sunday and Monday I made motorcycle trip to Murray KY. Not a big trip 1150 miles round trip. On the way down I stopped for gas at the exit for Brookport IL. I just happen to lived there for awhile with one of my cousins a long time ago.
Life goes by people die and contacts get lost. While getting gas a conversation starts with a man maybe in his 50's on a dirt bike. I mentioned years ago riding down the RR tracks to avoid the truant office and one LEO the town had.
He ask my Cousins family name and I told him. Turns out my cousin is his insurance agent and lived 10 miles from where we were. The man supplies with a home phone number . On the way back Met up at his home and spent 2 hours going ver old times and making arrangements to get back together. I had not seen or talked to bill in 47 years.


----------



## admin

That moment when you realize that your coffee will be ready much faster if you actually turn it on. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One

Cricket said:


> That moment when you realize that your coffee will be ready much faster if you actually turn it on. :tango_face_wink:


Or........ instead of turning the delay switch for the next morning you hit brew. I really hate when I do that. :vs_coffee:


----------



## Smitty901

Cricket said:


> That moment when you realize that your coffee will be ready much faster if you actually turn it on. :tango_face_wink:


 Bunn coffee maker you pour water in and almost instantly 10 cups hot ready prefect. Darn you got going in to make another pot.


----------



## admin

I have sooooo many coffee pots, it's crazy, but it turns out I like my coffee best from my old camping percolator, so that is what I use.









I just forgot to turn the stove burner on is all.


----------



## soyer38301

Or wonder why the automatic start did not have your coffee ready when you woke up...whoops turn it on dummy 


Cricket said:


> That moment when you realize that your coffee will be ready much faster if you actually turn it on. :tango_face_wink:


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spenser

This thread kind of died over 4 years ago Jack, but with that said, you may want to venture in trying a full spectrum CBG supplement, a more powerful and effective variant to CBD. With regard to gastro tract, try Probiotic supplements, probiotic yogurts, & Metamucil.


----------



## Kauboy

Spenser said:


> This thread kind of died over 4 years ago Jack, but with that said, you may want to venture in trying a full spectrum CBG supplement, a more powerful and effective variant to CBD. With regard to gastro tract, try Probiotic supplements, probiotic yogurts, & Metamucil.


That was just a bot.
We seem to be dealing with an invasion lately.


----------



## Spenser

ah thx for the heads up. I see Skynet wasn't destroyed


----------

